# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Leon Tolstoi

## spirobeg

Leon Tolstoi    (1828-1910)
*
Jeta*

	Leon Tolstoi lindi më 9 gusht 1828 në katundin Jasnaja Poljana pranë Tulës, nga një familje e vjetër Fisnikësh. Sa pat mbushur dy vjet I vdiq nëna. Për edukatën e tij u kujdesua shumë tezja, e cila ishte grua e mësuar. Edhe vëllai I madh, Nikollai tip ëndërronjës, ndikoi mbi edukatën e Leonit. Në shtëpi për edukatën e fëmijëve kishte mësues e kijdestarë të huaj. Veprat e Rusoit e paten magjepsur shumë Leonin.
	Po mbi ndërgjgjen e Leonit gjurmë ta pashlyeshme la sidomos ambienti I Jasnaja Poljanës, jeta e shëndoshë fshatare dhe natyra e bukur ruse.
	Më 1844 Tolstoi hyri në univesitetin e Kazanit dhe nisi të bënte jetën e crregullt të studentëve aristocratë duke u dhënë pas ballove e dëfrimeve. Po kjo jetë e zbrazët e lodhi; nuk e kënaqën as studimet prandaj i la mësimet përgjysmë dhe u kthye në katundin e tij mevendim të prerë, që të përmirësonte gjendjen fshatare. Po nuk ja doli në krye. Po në atë kohë ai iu përvesh një pune jashtëzakonisht të madhe për të zgjeruar e forcuar kulturën e tij.  Më 1851 hyri në ushtri; shërbeu në vende të ndryshme, si në Kaukaz, në ushtrinë e Danubit e sidomos në Krime. Gjatë shërbimit ushtarak ai boti prej 1852-1856 kujtimet e fëmirise në tre romane: Fëmijria, Adoleshenca, Rinia.  Këto vepra paten sukses dhe tërhoqën vëretjen e botës letrare mbi këtë officer të ri.

*Mësuesi i popullit*

	Pasi mbaroi lufta e Krimesë ku ai pat marrë pjesë, dha dorëheqjen dhe sgkoi në Peterburg, ku e pritën mire rrethet letrare më progreiste. As këtu nuk qëndroi gjatë: problemi I fshatarisë e mundonte shumë. Hartoi një project për clirimin e fshatarëve dhe iu mbush mendja që tërë aktivitetin e tij tja kushtonte arësimit të tyre.  Pas një ushëtimi jashtë Rusisë, në Francë e Zvivër, më 1859 ja filloi punës si mësues I popullit në Jasnaja Poljana. Për tu sqaruar mbi shumë probleme pedagogjike, që I kishin dale në praktikë, ndërmori një udhëtim të ri jashtë vendit, gjatë të cilit u takua me shumë pedagog. Kur u kthye, u dha edhe më shumë entusiasëm pas veprimtarisë pedagogjike. Mblodhi rreth vehtes mësues të mire, nisi të botojë edhe një revistë pedagogjike. Si pedagog Tolstoi predikonte parimin e educates së lire, duke synuar zgjimin e interesit të nxënësve për punë e studim  dhe pa përdorur kurrë detyrim, frikën ndëshkimet. Si metodë për të mësuar ai këshillonte mnetodën e  Kuvendimet e lira me nxënësit. Këto ide të reja përparimtare për atë kohë, u perhapsën e u bënë popullore, po ngjallën edhe dyshimet e policisë e të qeveritarëve. Tolstoi u afrua gjithnjë me katundarët dhe u entusiazmua nga aftësitë e talentet  e tyre.

*Autori i kryeveprave*

	Më 1862 ai u martua. Jeta e lumtur familjare e qetësoi perkohësisht shpirtin e tij. Shkroi vepra të ndryshme letrare, nga të cilat shquajnë romanet  Lufta dhe paqja (1864-1869) dhe Ana Karenina (1873-1877), por u muar edhe me aktivitet pedagogjik e me bujqësi. Kriza morale e tulatur për një kohë, nisi përsëri të ndihet me kërkimet e qëllimeve të jetës. Mohoi krejt klasën e fisnikëve dhe kaloi në pozitat e fshatarësisë patriarkale; kuptimin e jetës së vërtetë  e gjeti te mbarë populli, te mbarë njerëzimi, që ndërton jetën  me duart e veta e që sështë parazit. Me këtë prizmë ai kritikoi  ashprë regjimin shoqëror e politik të Rusisë cariste, kishën, kulturën obortare dhe pronën.
	Veqse ai kishte edhe pikëpamje të shtrembta, nuk predikoi luftën kundër këtyre instutucioneve të kalbura. Sunduesve u këshillonte që të hiqnin dorë vullnetarisht nga pronat dhe nga privilegjet, kurse klasave të shtypura u këshillonte të durojn, të ushqejnë dashuri vëllazërore kristiane ndaj padronëve, të mos kundërshtojnë së keqes me forcë. Ai mendonte se zgjidhja  e kontradiktave shoqërore dhe përparimi do të bëhej jo me anë të luftës së klasës, jo me anë të revolucionit (të cilat ai si pranonte), por vetëm kur cdo njeri do të përpiqej me gjithë forcat për tu përsosur moralisht. Si mjet themelor për ripërtritjen morale të njerëzve Tolstoi tregonte mësimet e ungjullit. Këto janë parimet kryesore të tolstoizmit, që siq shihet pëtmban ide utopike dhe të dëmshme. Tolstoizmi gjeti dishepuj të zjarrtë kudo në botë. Dishepujt e tij shtoheshin edhe më tepër , sepse gjenin një unitet të plotë midis doktrinës dhe jetës së mësuesit të tyre i cili ashtu si predikonte, ashtu edhe vepronte dhe jetonte. Nën influencën e kësaj filozofie, morale, ai hoqi dorë për një kohë nga letërsia artistike, duke u marrë me vepra mësimore me anë të sëcilave kërkonte ti mësonte popullit moral.
*
Vitet e fundit*

	Gjat viteve 1881-1901 Tolstoi jetoi në Moskë ku mësonin fëmijët e tij. I kësaj kohe është romani i tij Ringjallja (1899). Po nuk harroi Jasnaja Poljanën e kurdoherë morri pjesë në iniciativat mirëbërëse në favor të të mjerëve. Më 1901 u kthye sërish në këtë fshat të dashur ku bënte një jetë sa më të thjeshtë dhe ku merrej gjallërisht me punë bujqësore nga më të rëndomtat. Këtu , Jasnaja Poljana, vinin e vizitonin njerëz të shumtë , admirues të gjenisë së tij: midis tyre ishin artist e shkenctarë të shquar ( ndër ta edhe Çehovi, Gorki, Rjepini etj.). Më 1908 pas  dështimit të revolucionit të parë rus në lidhje me dënimet me vdekje, të shumta nën regjimin shtypës të kryeministrit reaksionarë Stolipin shkruan artikullin demaskues Nuk mund të heshtë !. Se cforcë morale kishin fjalët e tija dhe se sa fort i tronditin themelet e autokracisë, shihet te një artikull i një gazete reaksionare: Dy mbretër ka ndër ne: Nikolla II dhe Leon Tolstoi. Cili nga të dy është më i fortë? Nikolla II  nuk mund ti bëjë asgjë Tolstoit, nuk mund të trondit fronin e tij, kurse nga ana e tjetër Tolstoi tronditë me siguri froni e Nikollait dhe dinastisë së tij.
	Tolstoi ishte bërë shkrimtar universal. Rusia zyrtare skishte fuqi ti bënte ndonjë të keqe. Vetëm kisha e mallkonte vit për vit si heretik e mohues të fesë ortodokse. Më 1908 mbarë bota kulturale nderoi tetëdhjetë vjetorin  e tij. Pas kësaj nuk jetoi më gjatë. Ai vuante moralisht sepse në jetën e tij personale nuk kushte realizuar gjer në fund filozofinë e tij. Nuk mund të vazhdonte të jetonte në një shoqëri të priviligjuar, në një familje që gëzonte rehatitë e një kulture oborrtare. Në një shëninm të tij të viti 1907 lexojmë këto fjlalë prekëse Gjithnjë më shumë e më shumë vuaj, gati fizikisht, duke parë pabarazinë në mes pasurisë dhe teprimive të jetës sonë dhe të varfërisë që na rrethon; unë skam fuqi të pakësoj këtë pabarazi. Këtu qëndron karakteri tragjik i jetës sime.
	Më 28 tetor 1910 fshehurazi u largua nga familja e tij, nga Jasnaj Poljana, me qëllim që të vendosej në jug pranë disa fshatarëve të njohur për të jetuar njësoj si ata. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë shpresonte të plotësonte idealin e tij. Por rrugës u ftoh dhe vdiq me 7 nëntor 1910 në stacionin hekurudhor Astapova ( sot Leon Tolstoi). Sipas dëshirës së tij u varros në Jasnaja Polijana. U varros pa ceremoni, pasi arqimandriti i madh i Rusisë e kishte shkishëruar, dhe nuk mund ta varrosnin në varresat e kishës.

----------


## DI_ANA

Jetëshkrimet


TOLSTOI, Leon



TOLSTOI Leon (1828 -1910) shkrimtar i madh rus



* Kur ishte në universitetin e Kazanit nuk rrinte shumë me shokët, me të cilët pothuaj nuk njihej. Rrinte gjithnjë në një nga bankat më të largëta nga profesori. Këtë e bënte se gjatë mësimit lexonte vepra letrare dhe filozofike.


* Kur poezitë në prozë të Turgenievit patën në Rusi sukses të madh, Leon Tolstoi provoi të shkruajë dhe ai në këtë gjini. Për të pasur një gjykim sa më të paanshëm për punët e tij, ia dërgoi materialin me pseudonim një revistë që drejtohej prej një miku të tij. Tolstoi atëherë ishte i famshëm dhe shkrimi i tij si do që të ishte do të botohej, prandaj nuk e përdori emrin e vet. Redaktori e ktheu dorëshkrimin si të pabotueshëm, sepse autori nuk e kishte ende përvojën në artin e të shkruarit.
Tolstoi nuk thuri më kurrë poezi në prozë.


* Tolstoi prekej shumë shpejt. Turgenievi, pas shtatëmbëdhjetë vjetësh që ishte zemëruar me të, shkoi për ta takuar në Jasnaja Poljana. Gjatë ditëve që ndenji atje foli shumë për veprat e tij dhe i lavdëroi ato.
Pasi u kthye Turgenievi, Tolstoi i shkroi: "Kur dëgjoj për veprat e mia provoj një ndjenjë komplekse, ku elementi kryesor është turpi dhe dyshimi se po më tallin. Megjithëse besoj në mirësinë tuaj më duket se ju keni qeshur me veprat e mia.
Më mirë do të jetë që të mos flasim më këtej e tutje me njeri-tjetrin".


* Tolstoi ishte supersticioz dhe shpesh thoshte se numri 28 kushtëzohej me disa gjëra të jetës së tij. Ai kishte lindur me 28 gusht 1828 dhe ishte martuar në datën 28. Më 1910 i biri i tha një ditë i shkujdesur:
- Ki kujdes baba se këtë vit t'i mbush 82 vjeç dhe numri 82 është 28-ta e përmbysur.
- Ndoshta, - u përgjigj Tolstoi, - bëre mirë që ma the. Ai vdiq atë vit.


* Një ditë kur po shëtiste me kalë me të birin humbi rrugën në mes të pyllit.
- E di se ku jemi këtu? - e pyeti djalin.
I biri i tha se Jasnaja ishte përpara tyre. Dhe Tolstoi donte të kthehej në shtëpi, duke ndjekur atë drejtim.
- Është e pamundur, - i tha i biri, - nga kjo anë ka shumë ferra që do të na i çjerrin duart.
Tolstoi nuk deshi të kthehej mbrapa dhe i tha të birit:
- Sidoqoftë le ta provojmë! Vazhdoi të ecte me kalë dhe ferrat e para nisën të gërvishin. I biri e pa krejt të gjakosur por aspak të shqetësuar.
- Vështro biri im, - i tha, - siç e sheh unë jam çjerrë gjithandej nga ferrat, por ç'rëndësi ka? Unë kërkoj në çdo gjë rrugën e drejtë, dhe në qoftë se do të çirrem ende, prapë do kërkoj rrugën e drejtë që është edhe e vërteta.


* Një ditë shkoi për ta takuar nacionalisti i famshëm Derul dë Pol, që mbronte idenë e fitores ndaj Gjermanisë.
* Leon Tolstoi që zakonisht me të huajt ishte i sjellshëm dhe shumë korrekt, këtë radhë e humbi durimin dhe iu përgjigj:
- Kufijtë duhet të përcaktohen me marrëveshjen e popujve dhe jo me hekur dhe gjak. Dhe kur të ketë njerëz që do ta kuptojnë këtë atëhere nuk do të ketë më luftëra në botë.


* Kur e mbaronte së shkruari një kapitull të romanit ia kopjonte e shoqja ose një nga të bijat. Kjo kopje i duhej shkrimtarit të madh si një skicë për të punuar mbi të. Në pak ditë e mbushte me korrigjime, prishje me laps dhe me shtesa.
- Atëhere kapitulli duhet kopjuar për së dyti. Ka disa kapituj nga romanet e tij që janë kopjuar deri edhe dhjetë herë.


* Kur Tolstoi besonte se kishte arritur qartësinë dhe përsosmërinë e dëshiruar, ua lexonte veprën e re njerëzve të tij të afërm nganjëherë dhe fshatarëve. "Pushteti i errësirës", u lexua përpara fshatarëve, të cilët nuk e pritën mirë. Në pjesën më emocionale të dramës ata qeshën kur dëgjuan disa fjalë vulgare që përdorte në dialog Tolstoi.


* Tolstoi e donte shumë muzikën, sidomos muzikën e Bethovenit. Kur dëgjoi një pjesë të Bethovenit u emocionua shumë sa iu mbushën sytë me lot, por nga që nuk donte ta kuptonin të pranishmit, i tha së bijës:
- Më jep pak shaminë se më ka zënë rrufa.

* Në shtëpinë e Tolstoit ishin piktori i shquar Rjepin dhe aktori Andrejev. Kur po bisedonin të tre së bashku, një zonjë, e cila kishte ardhur për t'i bërë vizitë zonjës së Tolstoit, u ul në piano dhe nisi të luajë me shumë ndjenjë "Sonatën e Krajtzerit" të Betovenit.
Të gjithëve u la shumë mbresa. Atëherë Tolstoi tha:
- A duhet të bëjmë edhe ne sonatën tonë Krajtzerit? Unë do ta shkruaj, Rrjepini do të pikturojë dhe Andrejevi do ta recitojë.
Propozimi u pranua me entuziazëm, por vetëm Tolstoi e kreu detyrimin e tij.
Tolstoi i tha Gorkit:
- Po të isha mbret, do të nxirrja një ligj që do t'ia ndalonte të drejtën e të shkruarit atij shkrimtari që përdor një fjali kuptimisht të gabuar ose ai që do të bënte gabim gramatikor të fishkëllehej nga lexuesi.
- Si, - u përgjigj Gorki, - po liria e të shkruarit?
- Liria për të shkruar deri sa duhet, por jo liri për të shkruar keq.

* Pas krizës që pësoi më 1880 Tolstoi vishej shumë thjesht pothuaj fare
pa kujdes.
Një herë në Tula :buzeqeshje:  u dha shfaqja e një drame të Tolstoit,
Tek artisti që drejtonte shfaqjen u paraqit portieri i teatrit:
- Në hyrje, - i tha, - është një fshatar si gjysmë budalla, që kërkon me
çdo kusht të hyjë në teatër dhe të asistojë në prova. Thotë se ju njeh, po mua më duket e pamundur, sepse është fjala për një fshatar injorant dhe të pagdhendur.
Kryekomiku doli te hyrja dhe u gjend ballëpërballë me Leon Tolstoin që ishte veshur me rroba dhe këpucë të bëra vetë.

Në vitin 1891 Leon Tolstoi ishte i zënë me një punë shumë të rëndësishme. Kur shpërtheu zia e bukës, ai la çdo gjë dhe iu vu punës për organizimin e ndihmave për të uriturit. Atëherë hapi mbi dyqind mensa falas.
Një herë, duke ditur që një grua e ve e varfër fshatare vetëm nuk mund ta korrte grurin, Tolstoi shkoi vetë me drapër në dorë për të ndihmuar, duke punuar përplasi gjurin pas një rrote. Pa u ankuar fare vazhdoi punën. Dhimbja iu shtua shumë. Nga ethet i hipi temperatura e lartë. lu desh të shtrihej në shtrat për disa javë, por nuk u ankua fare.



* Më 25 shkurt 1901 Leon Tolstoi u shkishërua nga Sinodhi i shenjtë. Atë ditë të gjitha kishat e Rusisë kishin lëshuar anathema kundër këtij "armiku të zotit dhe të perandorit". Tolstoi atëherë ishte në Moskë. Atje po kalonte nëpër një rrugë kryesore. Menjëherë turma e njohu dhe e rrethoi me dashuri të madhe. Njeri prej tyre tha:
- Po ky na paska qenë djalli me fytyrë njeriu?!
Grumbulli i njerëzve e mbuloi me brohoritje dhe me thirrje: "Rroftë Tolstoi". U desh ndërhyrja e xhandarmërisë për të shpërndarë grumbullin e madh të njerëzve.


* Ditën e shkishërimit, Tolstoi kaloi para pallatit të guvernatorit të përgjithshëm të Moskës. Kur e pa shkrimtarin grupi i ushtarëve, që bënin shërbimin e rojës para portës së guvernatorit, me një lëvizje të menjë-hershme, u vu në pozicion gatitu dhe për nder armë. Tolstoi iu kthye mikut që e shoqëronte dhe i tha duke qeshur:
- Vështro more mik se si këtu te ne në Rusi, i bëjnë nderime ushtarake një krimineli të shtetit që është shkishëruar.



* Drejtori i "Gazetës zyrtare" shkruante në ditarin e tij:
"Në Rusi tani kemi dy Carë: Nikollën II dhe Leon Tolstoin.
Ky i dyti është ndoshta më i fuqishëm se i pari, sepse ndërsa Nikolla nuk mund të bëjë gjë kundër Tolstoit, ky minon çdo ditë e më shumë autoritetin e fronit të Nikollës II në Rusi".


* Shumë punëtorë shkonin ta takonin Tolstoin që të bindeshin nëse ai vërtetë merrej me punë krahu. Një këpucar erdhi për të parë në se këpucët që kishte bërë Tolstoi ishin të punuara mirë dhe i dha disa këshilla profesionale shumë të vlefshme. Një herë tjetër u paraqit te Tolstoi një njeri i varfër, i zbehtë në fytyrë e me lot në sy. Ai i tregoi se gruan e kishte të sëmurë shumë rëndë nga tuberkulozi. Në pranverë do të vdiste pa tjetër:
- E po, të lutem mjeshtër, të më shkruani një gisht letër dhe të më thoni a do të rrojë gjatë ime shoqe? E si të mos besojmë te Leon Tolstoi? Kështu të paktën ajo do të vdesë e qetë.
Tolstoi u emocionua shumë. Ai ishte gati që ta shkruante letrën, por i tha vizitorit se kështu ai do të bënte një gënjeshtër kurse ai ishte mbrojtësi i së vërtetës absolute.
I varfëri i kërkoi ndjesë. Kur u largua, Tolstoi psherëtiu i hidhëruar, duke menduar se nganjëherë gënjeshtra mund të ketë edhe anën e saj më të mirë.



* Tolstoi në vitet e fundit të jetës së tij ishte kundër artit për art dhe kundër metodave të mësimit të artit nëpër akademi dhe konservatorë.
* Kur po bisedonte me disa miq për këtë temë një nga bashkëbiseduesit i tha:
- E po mirë, le ta zemë se keni arsye dhe po mbyllën të gjitha institutet artistike. Po me çfarë do të zëvendësohen?
Leon Tolstoi u përgjigj: - Vërejtja juaj është njësoj si kjo që do t'ju them tani: sikur ju të kini një ënjtje në faqe nga dhëmballa, vini tek unë dhe unë ua heq dhëmballën e sëmurë. Ju nuk do të kënaqeni me mua dhe do të më thoni:
"Po kjo faqja ime që u shfry me se do të zëvendësohet?"
- Me asgjë, nuk ka nevojë të zëvendësohet, - iu përgjigj bashkëbiseduesi.



* Leon Tolstoi hyri në sallon kur e shoqja po u lexonte fëmijëve një kapitull nga "Lufta dhe Paqja". Ndenji në këmbë te praku i derës duke dëgjuar dhe kur kapitulli mbaroi tha papritur:
- Sa i bukur që ishte!


* Leon Tolstoit i thanë se në të gjithë fshatin Jasnaja Poljana fshatarët e tij kishin vetëm tri lopata që nuk mjaftonin për punë. Ai nuk pranoi të blejë të tjera duke thënë:
- Më mirë kështu! Fshatarët do t'ia huajnë njëri- tjetrit lopatat dhe do të mësojnë të ndihmojnë dhe të duhen ndërmjet tyre.



* Tolstoi e pati të shoqen një bashkëpunëtore të çmuar...
Një mbrëmje ai i tha:
- Merre këtë letër dhe më shkruaj të gjitha fjalët që të kam thënë kur të kërkova të bëheshe gruaja ime. Shpresoj se do të kujtohesh.
E shoqja mori letrën dhe nisi të shkruante. E gjithë ajo që shkroi dhe që i shoqi e rikopjoi, ishte deklarata e fashme e dashurisë që gjendet te Ana Karenina.


* Një ditë Tolstoit i erdhi një zonjushe. Ajo kishte trashëguar një milion monedha të kushtueshme dhe kërkonte mendim se si t'i përdorte sa më mirë ato.
- Digjeni atë fond, - e këshilloi Tolstoi.
- Si thatë? Po me atë mund të ngrihet një azil për pleqtë ose një konvikt për fëmijët?
- Dhe për këtë doni t'i shpenzoni? Jo, prindërit nuk duhet t'i çojnë prindërit në azil. Digjeni, më dëgjoni mua, është gjëja më e mirë që mund te bëni.


* Tolstoi hapi një shkollë për fëmijët e fshatarëve të tij ku zbatoi një sistem të ri mësimi. Mësimi nuk duhej të jepej mekanikisht dhe me pahir. Kur te nxënësit sbihte lodhje dhe mungesë dëshire për mësim e mbyllte shkollën. Pas një ndërprerje pak a shumë të gjatë ai dëgjoi të trokitnin në portën e tij. Zërat fëminore të nxënësve i thoshnin:
- Ju lutemi hajdeni na bëni mësim, kemi dëshirë të studiojmë.

----------


## DI_ANA

Leon Tolstoi

Veprimtaria letrare e Leon Tolstoit shtrihet në një periudhë prej gjashtëdhejtë vjetësh, gjatë së cilës jeta ekonomike, shoqërore, politike dhe kulturore e Rusisë ndryshoi shumë. Pra pësoi një ndryshim të fuqishëm dhe mjaft emocional. Një ndikim të madh mbi qaraqet përparimtare dhe mbi artin rus ushtruan veprat e kritikut dhe dijetarit të madh rus Çernishevski dhe mikut të tij më të ri Dobroljubov. Ata bënë thirrje për përmbysjen e rendit feudal me anë të një revolucioni të fshatarësisë: ata filluan një luftë të rreptë ideologjike kundra shkrimtarëve oborrtarë dhe njëkohësisht mbrojtjen me pasion letërsinë realiste bashkëkohëse. Në letërsinë e kësaj kohe u shquan ndër të tjerë: Turgeinevi, Nekrasovi, Anton Çehovi e mbi të gjithë Leon Tolstoi; në pikturë Rjepini e Surikovi; në muzikë Çajkovski, Musorgski etj.

Si artist i madh, Leon Tolstoi pasqyroi në veprat e tij letrare ato kondradiktat kryesore të epokës së tij që shkaktuan revolucionin në Rusi, prandaj dhe Lenini e quajti atë: “pasqyrë të revolucionit rus”. Pas një udhëtimi jashtë Rusisë, në Francë e Svicër, më 1985 ia filloi punës si mësues i poullit në Jasnaja Poljana. Tolstoi përgjatë punës së tij si mësues i popullit do të tregojë një interes shumë të veçantë në fushën e arsimit dhe kulturës. Mblodhi rreth vetes mësues të mirë, nisi të botojë edhe një revistë pedagogjike. Si redaktor Tolstoi predikonte parimin e edukatës së lirë, duke synuar zgjimin e interesit të nxënësve për punë e studim dhe pa përdorur kurrë detyrimin, frikën, ndëshkimet.

Si metodë në të mësuar ai këshillonte metodën e “kuvendimet e lira me nxënësit”. Tolstoi më vonë u martua. Jeta e lumtur familjare e qetësoi përkohësisht shpirtin e tij të lodhur nga puna. Shkroi vepra të ndryshme letrare, nga të cilat shquajnë romanet “Lufta dhe paqja” dhe “Ana Karenina”, por me aktivitetin pedagogjik, ai nuk harroi të merret edhe me bujqësi. Tolstoi do të gjejë kuptimin e jetës së vërtetë mbarë populli i tij, te mbarë njerëzimi, që ndërton jetën me duart e veta e që s’është parazit. Me këtë prizëm ai kritikoi ashpër regjimin shoqëror e politik të Rusisë cariste, kishin, kulturën obortare dhe pronën. Leon Tolstoi është një nga romancierët më të mëdhenj të botës.
Lenini thoshte se te Tolstoi gjejmë: ”tabllo të pakapërcyeshme të jetës ruse” kurse Gorki ka thënë se Tolstoi “shkruan me një forcë të tmerrshme, gati mbinjerëzore”. Leon Tolstoi do të mbetet kolosi më i madh i letërisë ruse, po dhe të asaj botërore. Ai merret për mjeshër ideal i karakterit dhe fshatarit rus, Tolstoi si artist realist ka treguar se krijimtaria e tij shënon për letërsinë botërore një hap të ri të madh përpara, gjë nuk do të heshtë kurrë. Ai do të mbetet artist gjenial e realist i shquar, që hedh kategorikisht maskat të çdo lloji qofshin. Si artist i jashtëzakonshëm u jep jetë personazhëve me një mënyrë të tillë, që i ka të rralla shoqet në letërsinë e përbotshme. Ndikimi i veprimtarisë së Tolstoit mbi letërsinë ruse dhe atë botërore ka qenë dhe do të jetë i madh.

----------


## DI_ANA

"Sonata e Krojcerit"

Tolstoi me mjeshtëri të rrallë do të nisë romanin “Sonata e Krojcerit” me një vizatim fjalësh shumë të bukura, duke shkruar pena e tij ngjarjen ne një ditë të bukur pranvere e me pamje mahnitëse, e që personazhet e tij të po udhëtonin me tren. Mbase kjo të jep një ngjarje me plot ngjyrim të bukur. Kur lexojmë me admirim vargjet e hedhura në letër, që vetëm një artist i shquar realist di të shkruajë këtë, të jep në mendje një panoramë të bukur mendimesh. Udhëtimi me tren, madje dhe njerëz të ndryshëm krijonin një atmosferë disi të mirë. Brenda trenit qenë të vendosur shumë pasagjerë që udhëtonin, por në pikë të vëmendjes qe një zonjë paksa e thyer në moshë jo aq e bukur, por që ishte e veshur mirë, një burrë që kishte afër të dyzetave me pr- ofesion avokat i veshur me tesha të reja dhe shume të bukura, tregtari plak gjataman që kishte vite të kaluara, Pozdnishevi i pashëm me flokëkaçurrele, dinamik e kalerik, po dhe me sy mjaft të mprehtë-melankolik. Këtij të fundit i pëlqente indiferenca dhe nuk e jepte shumë veten para të tjerëve. Dita e bukur, veçanërisht në udhëtimin me tren bënte një dallgë bukurie pranverore në fytyrat e tyre të qeshura. Udhëtimi aty-këtu plasarite një imazh të bukur.
Mes të tjerave, avokati e kishte marrë veten nga pranvera e bukur, dhe në qëndrimin e tij plasi një mendim duke thënë se sot për sot, divorci është një nga problemet kyçe që e mbërthejnë shoqërinë tonë të Evropës, po dhe këtu në Rusi. Dhe ja me që kjo dukuri është përhapur shumë në vendet tona dhe është bërë e pranishme së shumti shkurorëzimi, gjë që nuk jepte një shenjë të mirë. Plaku gjithsesi që nuk harroi mendjen në xhep duke i thënë qetësisht se këto gjera ndodhnin po dhe në kohën time të dashur. Plaku cinik, por dhe i përmbajtur ngaherë i shikonte pasagjerët e tij dhe ua mbante provokimet e tij që nuk rreshtinin fare. Duke e matur veten dhe në publik theskoi se me përhapjen e kulturës po gatuhen të gjitha këto shkurorëzime e divorce. Të tjerëve u dogji një çikë, por kaluan veten në një stazë tjetër. Mirëpo zonja që ishte e lodhur nga udhëtimi dhe nga ditët e para të një pranvereje e hiqte veten paksi shumë. Ju burrat nuk e keni dhe aq keq, sepse e promovoni veten në liri me gratë, ndërsa gruan keni dëshirë ta mbani nën kurrizin tuaj, duke kaluar çaste të bukura jetese, ose më mirë tamam si një robe e burrit. Nuk tingëllon kjo dhe aq bukur, hë! Mirëpo plaku sa herë i jepte syve nga një ledhatim tek zonja, dhe duke e shërbyer me fjalë se e keni gabim kur thoni kështu për burrin. Unë do të doja t’ua tregoja se ku është dallimi i burrit. Burri mban veten si një shtyll kryesore e shtëpisë, kurse gruaja është një vazo e brishtë, por që me mundësi të shumta thyhet kollaj fare. Këtë zonjë e nderuar duhet ta thoni, përse e harroni!
Avokati me atë qëndrimin e tij prej aktori u hodh në bisedë, duke i ngacmuar; ne jemi akoma larg një koncepti evropian mbi martesën. Indiferenca e avukatit këtu nuk shkaktoi asgjë. Zonja mori veten dhe ia mbajta me prapavijën të sulmonte me fjalë plakun. Bukuria e martesës është diçka madhështore për njeriun që di të dashuroje, por se martesa e ngre pozitën e tyre më lartë se kurrë. Ndërsa martesat pa dashuri nuk meritojnë të quhet dashuri. Dashuria është parapëlqim i palëve. Brenda kësaj zone lindën shumë mendime në lidhje me dashurinë dhe martesën, gjë që një mendim i interesant do të ishte dhe skena që mbajtën zotëriu me sy të bukur-melankolik që më vonë doli në dritë misteri i tij, me zonjën. Mirëpo Pozdnishevi nuk do të pajtohet me mendimet kryekëput të zonjës, sepse ai burri nuk do të mund të ishte i përkyer ta donte gruan e vet për të tërë jetë, do të ishte pikërisht një grua që do të harronte dashurinë dhe do të nxirrte tradhtinë e të shoqit. Kjo nuk pranohet të paktën nga mendja ime. Fjalët që do të dilnin nga goja e tij ishin: Të duash vetëm një njeri tërë jetën, është po aq e pamundur sa, edhe një qiri të rrije i ndezur për tërë jetën. Pasi që dëgjoi avukati mendimin e hedhur për martesën, ai u trondit për një kohë dhe do t’i thotë se martesa është një realitet i kohës gjë që nuk mund të kundërshtohet, duhet pranuar me spektër të gjerë, këtu shihet dobësia juaj në logjikën për të kuptuar martesën dhe dashurinë. Mirëpo Pozdnishevi nuk harroi të futet në skenë duke ia kundërshtuar fjalët avukatit se unë njoh vetëm pasionin seksual, diç dashuri tjetër as që kam mendjen të njoh. Dikush kishte lëshuar interesim për të ditur më shume se kush fshihej pas figurës së tij. Për ato që nuk më njohin, u them se jam Pozdnishevi, pikërisht portreti që përjetoi ndodhinë e hidhur, fundja jam ai që vrau të shoqen time. Për moment mori heshtja, dhe s’u dëgjua asgjë. Zotëriu avukat dhe zonja, fill më vonë vajtën në një vagon tjetër. Pozdnishevi filloi të tregoje tregimin e tij... Prej këtu mënyra e romanit do të trajtohet në formën e një intervisteje dedikuar pyetje për Pozdnishevit. Njeriu që do të ngacomojë burimin dhe materialet e shpirtit të tij, do të mbetet një enigmë e kohës së tregimit dhe romanit.


Ende s’kisha mbushur 16 vjet, pa e marrë veten mirë shokët më çonin mendjen tek shumë gjëra që s’kishin të bënim me moralin tim. Një shoku im do të më mësojë se si ndiqen femrat dhe si mund të preki kenaqësinë e një nateje me femra. Atë natë e mora pas vetes mëkatin dhe u tërhoqa në shfrenim thuajse të plotë. Sa më shumë që kalonte jeta ime, aq më shumë merrte përmasat e një jete të shfrenuar, duke kaluar në shtëpi publike etj. Trishtimi që kisha kapluar unë dhe ndjenjat e ime nuk komentoheshin. Mirëpo unë do të doja të thosha se çdo veprim që ndërmarrë nga ne është i kotë. Më kujtohet në kohrat tona, vajza po të vinte në moshë, prindërit me aq kujdes i organizonin martesën. Thuajse ishte shprehi e mirë. Këtë gjë e predikonin të gjithë popujt tjerë, vetëm ne huliganët ndërruam të pranojmë këtë lloj sistemi në principet tona. Po ja që ka disa vajza që rrijnë pa u martuar në kohë dhe djemtë u shkojnë rreth e rrotull dhe bëjnë një zgjedhje tamam si në pazar. Ja kështu ishte kjo punë tek ne. Çifutët thonë- “A ju doni që ne të jemi vetëm tregtarë tuaj”. Mirë atëherë, veç dijeni, se ne do të jemi zotëritë tuaj”. Kjo korrenspondon me këtë: “A ju doni që ne të jemi vetëm mjet dëfrimi? – Mirë veç, dijeni se edhe ju do të jeni skllevërit tanë” – thanë gratë. Skllavëria e gruas rrjedh sepse ajo nuk është e barabartë në fushën e marrëdhënieve njerëzore, po dhe të marrëdhënieve seksuale. Fejesa ime që kisha bërë kishte plasur më të liga, dhe e dija se dhe do të mbaronte me ligësira. Sepse çdo gjë që fillon me ligësira, ndaj dhe patjetër që të përfundojë me ligësira. Nëjse as që dua ta kujtoja një gjë të tillë, sepse shoqëria jonë ishte kurdisur me këtë mënyrë jetese, dhe i vinte zor të udhëhiqej pas një operacioni të martesës. Nga të gjitha këto del se martesa tek ne është shndërruar në një treg shitblerjeje. Një maskara i shesin një virgjëreshe dhe të tërë këtë shitjeje e sheqerosin me disa formalitete të njohura e tejnjohura. Të kaloj në historinë time, si u martuan të gjithë shokët e mi, ashtu dhe unë u martova. Kur kishte ardhur muaji i mjaltit, mua më vinte shumë turp, pastaj më dukej si një ëndërr fatkeqe që e jetoja në mesin e ndjenjave të mia. M’u duk e bezdisshme po aq të jetoja me ndjenjën e muajit të mjaltit.
Ditët e para duken si të freskëta, por më vonë ajo shndërrohet në dhimbje. E kalova muajin e mjaltit në vaj, turpi dhe mërzia nuk m’u ndanë tërë kohën. Jeta mori një hije shumë të tmerrshme. Me qëndrimin tim prej një huligani, e bëra edhe shoqen time të mbërthehet me vuajtjen që nuk kishte as emër e as rrasë... Qëndrimi jonë mori krejt panoramë tjetër, tamam si fillimi që nisi së prapthi. E keqja e së keqes është se sipas teorisë, dashuria përkufizohet nën titullin më të lartë ideal, kurse në praktikë ajo mbetet një poshtërsirë e pandreqshme. Shpeshherë e pyesja veten, nga e kishte zanafillën e gjithë kjo urrejtje dhe marëzirë. Kjo mund të ishte vetëm një vrasje e instiktit shtazarak, që e torturonte shpirtin e saj. Nga e gjithë kjo iu nënshtrova aktit kriminal, dhe vrave shoqën. Kur ika në gjyq, gjyqtarët më pyesnin se si e vrava atë? Budallenjtë mendonin se e kisha vrarë me thikë apo me diçka tjetër. Po jo nuk e vrava me thikë, e vrava me diçka tjetër me ditët që kishin kaluar në dhimbje dhe urrejtje... Atë që nuk e pranoja tërë kohës sime martesën, qe se unë doja të dëfreja epshet e mia seksuale me gruan, por ajo që m’i ndërpret epshet është martesa. Që në ditet e martesës njeriu kryen marrëdhënie me të, dhe mund të kishte lënë shtatzënë atë. Pasi të kisha lënë shtatzënë, mua më hiqej e drejta të ringjallja epshet seksuale. Nga kjo unë s’duroj që ajo të bëjë jetën e një kafshe, duke e ushqyer foshnjën e vete duke i dhënë gji e disa gjërave tjera. Unë dua të jem i lirë ne epshet e mia, e jo të prisja kohën të kaloje, e pastaj të bëja të njëjtën gjë me të... “Merre tërë poezinë, tërë pikturën dhe skulpturën, lexoni vargjet e dashurisë, admironi lakuriqësinë e Venerave dhe të Frinave dhe do të bindeni se femrën kudo dhe kurdoherë e kanë trajtuar si një mjet dëfrimi”.
Mirëpo unë ngaherë e pranoja që isha i shfrenuar komplet, dhe më dukej vetja sikur isha familjar dhe i fisnikëruar në detaj. Por kur kaloja në shfrenim, apo kur më kapte koka unë të gjitha fajet ia hidhja karakterit të saj, dhe kështu unë isha i çmendur. Ndërsa vajza ishte e urtë si gjithë shoqet e saj, po edhe e edukuar mirë.

Sa herë që na u sëmureshin fëmijët ne i çonim tek mjekët. Mjekët ishin aq shpirtligë, sa gruan kur e kontrollonin apo diçka tjetër e preknin dhe e ledhatonin. Kur merrja vesh unë, doja të plasja nga xhelozia. Thuajse nga e gjithë kjo më la në tru fiksim vetëm krimbi i xhelozisë... Truhaçevski, i kishte të gjitha mundësitë që t’i pëlqente asaj. Eleganca e tij të jepte në mendje një bukuri të rrallë, talenti i padiskutueshëm si muzikant, pastaj në intimitetin që krijonte mes tyre muzika dhe nën udhëheqjen e kësaj muzike mbi natyrën e ndjeshme të gruas sime. Kjo ishte vuajtja dhe tmerri i vërtetë që jetoja në skenën e shpirtit tim. Truhaçevski i thirrur nga unë për një të diele, që të luante gjithashte me gruan time. Afërsia ime tek ai ishte sikur e njëtrajtshme, ata ishin në dilemë për të luajtur se çfarë; sonatën e Bethovenit, apo ndonjë pjesë të vogël. Nejse qëndrimi im prej një shterpësie të thellë e binda veten sikur e respektova me gjithë ndjenja, e përcolla Truhaçevskin gjer të dera, dhe iu afrova shoqës sime. Afërsia ndaj saj nuk më shquante ndonjë qetësi, vetëm xhelozi dhe prapësirë. Edhe përse kur mendoja për këtë urrejtje mes nesh, më dukej sikur lindte vetvetiu, shkaqet nuk dihen!
Ç’gjë tjetër mund të kishte një grua e ndershme me një violinist, përveçse interesave muzikore! Mysafirët u mblodhën sërish të dielën dhe ata sërish, humbën veten e tyre në teatrin e muzikës. Ata luajtën sonatën e Krojcerit. Gruan nuk e kisha parë asnjëherë si më parë si në atë mbrëmjeje: pianos i binte me nje ndjenjë të thellë dhe shumë simpatike, pastaj krejt turisiti i shpirtit të saj qeshte si një hënë kulaçe kur ishte e vetmuar në luajtjen në piano. Spektakël i vërtet qe ajo mbrëmje. Mbrëmja po atë natë ishte madhështore, madje Truhaçevski më falënderoi për rastin që i kisha dhuruar, të luaje me gruan time, kjo qe mundësia e mirë për të. Gjithçka kaloi për mrekulli, thjesht sikur kisha kaluar nëpër nervat e mia me tërë bujën dhe aventurën e qetësisë dhe dashurisë... Më vonë m’u kujtua mizorisht biseda e dikurshme që kisha bërë me vëllain e Truhaçevskit, kur kuptova se ai po zbatonte një jetë me shoqen time, mua nxirrte shpirt perde dhe vetëm vuaja në vetminë time të kotë. Ku e mendoja këtë, më bënte të vuaja shumë. Koka më vërdallisej aq shumë sa nuk dija të nxirrja asnjë mendim të ri ose shpresëdhënës për të ardhmen time. Lundroja mbi veten time dhe luaja një lojë të keqe. Atë, Trehuçevskin e urreja me gjithë forcë, dhe s’kishte mbetur gjë vetëm se të shkoja e ta mbysja veten diku jashtë ndërgjegjes sime.

----------


## DI_ANA

Mjaft i veçantë është imazhi i Napoleonit në veprën e Tolstojit “Lufta e Paqja” mbaruar më 1869 e publikuar më 1878. Leon Tolstoi përmbys mitin e romantik të njeriut të jashtëzakonshëm duke e konsideruar Napoleonin një “marionetë” në duart e fatit e zvogëlon lavdinë e tij të themeluar nga padrejtësitë e nga mohimi i çdo të drejtë njerëzore. Ja si e përshkuan Tolstoi figurën e imperatorit në betejën e Borodinos më 7 shtator 1812... “Me lëkurën e zbehtë, fytyrën e fryrë, sytë e ftohtë, hundën e kuqe e zërin e ngjirur qëndronte i ulur në karrige duke dëgjuar pa dashur e me vështrim të ulur përtokë, zhurmën e kanoneve. Me një angoshë jonormale priste fundin e këtij aksioni, ndaj të cilit konsiderohej shkaku, por që nuk kishte asnjë fuqi ta ndalte”.

----------


## DI_ANA

Lew Nikolajewitsch Tolstoi (sqt.: Leon Nikollajeviç Tolstoj) lindur më 28 Gusht/9 Shtator (Kalendari Julian) 1828 në Jasnaja Poljana te Tula; dhe ka vdekur më 7./20 Nëntor (Kalendari Julian) 1910 në Astapowo, autori dhe mendimtari gjenial rus, i dha kontribut të madh letërsisë dhe historisë ruse. Mirëpo, pikëpamjet e tij filozofike, shqyrtimet në të cilat ai ka prezantuar idetë mbi Zotin, shpirtin, dijen, dashurinë dhe shumë pikëpamje të tjera të tij, mbetën të pakuptueshme për kohën kur jetoi. Për këtë arsye, qe mallkuar dhe anatemuar prej kishës, kurse miqtë dhe të afërmit e braktisën. Në vitin 1910, në vitin e 81 të jetës, Leon Tolstoj e lëshoi shtëpinë dhe vdiq në rrugë, në stacionin Astapovo. Përse fundi i jetës së këtij autori të madh qe kaq i dëshpërueshëm dhe i dhembshem dhe ku qe nisur Tolstoji, kur e braktisi shtëpinë. Disa letra të tij i ndriçojnë këto gjera. Kështu ai shkruan për kishën: “Bota bëri çka dëshiroi, i lejoi kishës ta shpjegojë rëndësinë dhe synimin e jetës. Bota vendosi jetën krejtësisht të kundërt me mësimet e Krishtit, kurse kisha studioi veprat e shkruara me të cilat e la popullin të jetojë në kundërshti me ligjin e Krishtit, të jetojë sipas vullnetit të tij. Rezultati ishte se bota filloi të jetojë jetën më të keqe se në jetën pagane, kurse kisha jo vetëm që këtë e arsyetonte, por edhe e miratonte duke folur se kjo është në pajtim me mësimin e Krishtit …”. Clear Glade, Mars, 1909. Rusja e cila ishte e martuar për një musliman, E. Velikova, i shkroi Tolstojit, që bijtë e saj dëshirojnë ta pranojnë islamin, dhe pyeti për këshillë dhe a është kjo e mundur. Autori iu përgjigj: “Sa i përket preferimit të muhamedanizmit ndaj ortodoksisë … mundem vetëm të pajtohem në mendimin me shpirtrat të cilët janë në këtë kalim. … duke i kuptuar idealet kristiane dhe doktrinën kristiane në mënyrë të drejtë, për mua nuk ka dyshim që muhamedanizmi, sipas formave të jashtme, pakrahasueshëm është mbi ortodoksinë. Dhe, nëse personi gjendet të zgjedhë ndërmjet këtyre dy obcioneve: ta mbajë ortodoksinë apo ta pranojë muhamedanizmin, për çdo person të arsyeshëm nuk ka dyshim se do ta pranojë muhamedanizmin me pranimin e doktrines: Një Zot dhe i Dërguari i Tij, në vend të adhurimit të ndërlikuar dhe të paqartë - trinitetit, shpagimit, sakramenteve, shenjtorëve dhe ikonave të tyre dhe ritualet komplekse.” Clear Glade, mars, 15, 1909. Ta shqyrtojmë edhe një letër të autorit të madh, e cila edhe më tepër e sqaron pikëpamjen, kurse është rezultat i hulumtimit të dhembshëm. “Do ta kisha kënaqësinë sikur ju të ishit të fesë dhe bindjes së njëjtë sikur unë. Keni zbuluar diçka në zemrën time. Çfarëdo suksesi në jetë, pasuria, respektet dhe falënderimet nuk më janë siguruar. Miqtë e mi, madje edhe familja kanë kthyer kokën nga unë. Disa – liberalët dhe estetët më konsiderojnë për budalla ose me mendje të dobët sikur Gogolin; revolucionarët dhe radikalët konsiderojnë se jam mistik, orator, llafazan; njerëzit qeveritarë më konsiderojnë të rrezikshëm, ortodoksët (pravosllavët) me konsiderojnë djall. E pranoj se e kam rëndë … Prandaj, ju lutem, shikoni në mua si pasues të Muhamedit (muhamedan), dhe çdo gjë do të jetë në rregull.” Clear Glade, Prill, 1884.

Wikipedia

----------


## DI_ANA

Leon Tolstoji

Kërkoj të më konsideroni pasues
të Muhammedit

Leon Nikollajeviç Tolstoj (1828-1910), autori dhe mendimtari gjenial rus, i dha kontribut të madh letërsisë dhe historisë ruse. Mirëpo, pikëpamjet e tij filozofike, shqyrtimet në të cilat ai ka prezantuar idetë mbi Zotin, shpirtin, dijen, dashurinë dhe shumë pikëpamje të tjera të tij, mbetën të pakuptueshme për kohën kur jetoi. Për këtë arsye, qe mallkuar dhe anatemuar prej kishës, kurse miqtë dhe të afërmit e braktisën. Në vitin 1910, në vitin e 81 të jetës, Leon Tolstoj e lëshoi shtëpinë dhe vdiq në rrugë, në stacionin Astapovo.
Përse fundi i jetës së këtij autori të madh qe kaq i dëshpërueshëm dhe i dhembshem dhe ku qe nisur Tolstoji, kur e braktisi shtëpinë. Disa letra të tij i ndriçojnë këto gjera. Kështu ai shkruan për kishën:
Bota bëri çka dëshiroi, i lejoi kishës ta shpjegojë rëndësinë dhe synimin e jetës. Bota vendosi jetën krejtësisht të kundërt me mësimet e Krishtit, kurse kisha studioi veprat e shkruara me të cilat e la popullin të jetojë në kundërshti me ligjin e Krishtit, të jetojë sipas vullnetit të tij. Rezultati ishte se bota filloi të jetojë jetën më të keqe se në jetën pagane, kurse kisha jo vetëm që këtë e arsyetonte, por edhe e miratonte duke folur se kjo është në pajtim me mësimin e Krishtit . Clear Glade, Mars, 1909.
Rusja e cila ishte e martuar për një musliman, E. Velikova, i shkroi Tolstojit, që bijtë e saj dëshirojnë ta pranojnë islamin, dhe pyeti për këshillë dhe a është kjo e mundur. Autori iu përgjigj:
Sa i përket preferimit të muhamedanizmit ndaj ortodoksisë  mundem vetëm të pajtohem në mendimin me shpirtrat të cilët janë në këtë kalim.  duke i kuptuar idealet kristiane dhe doktrinën kristiane në mënyrë të drejtë, për mua nuk ka dyshim që muhamedanizmi, sipas formave të jashtme, pakrahasueshëm është mbi ortodoksinë. Dhe, nëse personi gjendet të zgjedhë ndërmjet këtyre dy obcioneve: ta mbajë ortodoksinë apo ta pranojë muhamedanizmin, për çdo person të arsyeshëm nuk ka dyshim se do ta pranojë muhamedanizmin me pranimin e doktrines: Një Zot dhe i Dërguari i Tij, në vend të adhurimit të ndërlikuar dhe të paqartë - trinitetit, shpagimit, sakramenteve, shenjtorëve dhe ikonave të tyre dhe ritualet komplekse. Clear Glade, mars, 15, 1909.
Ta shqyrtojmë edhe një letër të autorit të madh, e cila edhe më tepër e sqaron pikëpamjen, kurse është rezultat i hulumtimit të dhembshëm.
Do ta kisha kënaqësinë sikur ju të ishit të fesë dhe bindjes së njëjtë sikur unë. Keni zbuluar diçka në zemrën time. Çfarëdo suksesi në jetë, pasuria, respektet dhe falënderimet nuk më janë siguruar. Miqtë e mi, madje edhe familja kanë kthyer kokën nga unë. Disa  liberalët dhe estetët më konsiderojnë për budalla ose me mendje të dobët sikur Gogolin; revolucionarët dhe radikalët konsiderojnë se jam mistik, orator, llafazan; njerëzit qeveritarë më konsiderojnë të rrezikshëm, ortodoksët (pravosllavët) me konsiderojnë djall. E pranoj se e kam rëndë  Prandaj, ju lutem, shikoni në mua si pasues të Muhamedit (muhamedan), dhe çdo gjë do të jetë në rregull. Clear Glade, Prill, 1884.
Komenti është i tepërt.

Përktheu: Nexhat Ibrahimi

----------


## Askusho

*Përktheu: Faslli Haliti*

*QIRIRI*


_Ju keni dëgjuar që është thënë:
Sy më sy, dhëmb për dhëmb.
Por unë ju them që të mos kundërshtoni
atë që ju bën keq.
Mateo, V.38-39_
Në radhët e zotërinjve kishte njerëz të mirë dhe të këqinj. Disa, duke sjellë ndër mend çastin e vdekjes, i trembeshin Zotit, kishin mëshirë për njerëzit; të tjerët ishin ca qen të vërtetë. Por më të këqijtë e të gjithë krerëve ishin ata që nga shërbëtorë të dikurshëm, të dalë nga balta, ishin bërë zotërinj. Këta, mbi të gjitha, ia bënë të rëndë jetën njerëzve të varfër. Në një pronë fisnikësh ndodhej njëfarë qehajai. Fshatarët ishin të detyruar të bënin punë angari. Tokat shtriheshin pa kufi dhe ishin toka të mira, me rrjedha uji, me livadhe dhe pyje. Kishte boll tokë për të gjithë, si për zotërinjtë ashtu dhe për bujqit e tyre; por agai kishte marrë si qehaja shërbëtorin e një prone tjetër të tij.
Qehajai fitoi shumë shpejt një autoritet të madh dhe rëndoi me gjithë peshën e vet mbi kurrizin e fshatarëve. Edhe ai, kishte familje: gruan dhe dy vajza të martuara; kishte grumbulluar aq shumë lekë, sa mund të jetonte dhe madje, të jetonte pa mëkatuar, por ishte i pangopur dhe i zhytur thellë në të keqen. Filloi tu kundërvihej fshatarëve gjatë
punës angari. Ndërtoi një kaminë, i vuri të gjithë në punë, burra dhe gra dhe shiti tullat për llogari të vet. Fshatarët shkuan në Moskë për tu ankuar te padroni, por më kot; ai i përzuri dhe e la të lirë qehajanë të vepronte sipas qejfit të tij. Ky i fundit, mori vesh se fshatarët ishin ankuar dhe kurdisi hakmarrjen. Kështu jeta e fshatarëve të varfër u bë edhe më e rëndë. Midis tyre pati tradhëtarë që kallëzuan shokët e tyre.
Midis fshatarëve lindën mosmarrëveshje; tërbimi i padronit u shtua. Gjendja bëhej përherë e më e rëndë: qehajai arriti gjer aty sa të gjithë i trembeshin si një bishe të egër. Kur kalonte nëpër fshat të gjithë i shmangeshin si të ishte ujk, të gjithë i ruheshin syve të tij. Qehajai mori vesh për tmerrin që ngjallte te fshatarët dhe zemërimi i tij u rrit edhe më shumë; nisi ti zhdëpte njerëzit e tij me të rrahura nisi dhe tI ngarkonte me punë të rënda dhe fshatarët vuajtën ende më shumë.
Shpesh, përbindësha të tillë përfundojnë të vrarë.
Fshatarët filluan të flasin si ta hiqnin qafe një herë e mirë: mblidheshin dendur në ndonjë vend të veçuar dhe më guximtari thoshte:
-Do ta durojmë ende më gjatë këtë cub? Ne të vdekur se të vdekur jemi, ndaj, të vrasësh një krijesë të tillë sështë mëkat.

Një ditë, para javës së shenjtë, u bë një mbledhje në pyll: qehajai i kishte dërguar fshatarët që të vadisnin. Në kohën e drakes fshatarët u mblodhën dhe vendosën.
-Si mund të jetojmë kështu?  thanë.
-Ai do të na shfrytëzojë gjer në palcë. Jemi të rraskapitur: për ne dhe për gratë tona ska pushim, as ditë, as natë; dhe po qe se sështë i kënaqur, kërcet kamxhiku. Simeoni vdiq nga kamxhiku, Anisio vdiq në pranga. Çpresim më? Ai do të kthehet sonte Mjafton ta rrëzojmë nga kali, ti japim një të goditur me sëpatë dhe çdo gjë do të marrë fund. Ta varrosim pastaj si qen dhe askush ska për ta marrë vesh. Vetëm të biem mirë në ujdi me njëritjetrin; të qëndrojmë të bashkuar; asnjë tradhti!
Kështu foli Vasili Minaiev. Ai ishte më I tërbuari ndaj qehajait ngaqë ai e rrihte çdo javë më kamxhik dhe i kishte marrë gruan për ta bërë kuzhinieren e vet. Fshatarët e bënë me fjalë.
Kur erdhi qehajai, i qortoi fshatarët ngaqë nuk po i prisnin pemët siç donte ai. Në stivën e pemëve të prera qehajai pa një bli të njomë.
-Unë, skam urdhëruar që të pritet ky bli. Kush e preu? Tregoni, ose ju ngordha të
gjithëve me kamxhik.
Nisi të kërkojë se në cilin rresht gjendej bliri i njomë.
I treguan rreshtin Sidorin. Qehajai e goditi Sidorin në fytyrë me sa i hante krahu, aq sa Sidorit i vërshoi gjaku rrëke. Të njëjtën gjë bëri edhe me Vasilin, me sebepin se stiva e druve të prera të tij nuk ishte edhe kaq e madhe dhe pas këtyre të rrahurave u largua.
Në mbrëmje fshatarët u mblodhën prapë dhe Vasili tha:
-E mora vesh, ju, nuk jeni njerëz, por jeni ca harabela. Bërtitët atje në pyll: Do ia rregullojmë ne qejfin! dhe në çastin e duhur u tulatët. Kështu mblidhen harabelat kundër skifterit. Asnjë lëkundje, asnjë shmangie! Dhe kur arrin skifteri, të gjithë ia mbathin dhe fshihen midis hithrave. Atëherë skifteri vjen, kap zogun që do dhe e mbërthen me kthetra. Harabelat shfaqen përsëri. Ciu Ciu Por mungon një prej tyre Po cili mungon? Ivani Aq më keq. Ashtu qoftë Tamam si ju. Kur sduhet zmbrapsur, të mos zmbrapsemi. Kur ai u muar me Sidorin, duhej të afroheshim dhe ta hiqnim qafe. Por ju: Asnjë paburrëri, asnjë tradhti! dhe, kur ai erdhi, të gjithë u zhdukët në shkurre.
Rrahja e mendimeve u bë gjithnjë e më të shpeshtë dhe fshatarët u betuan që të shpëtonin nga qehajai. Ky i fundit u bëri të ditur se gjatë javës së pashkëve duhej të lëronin tokën që do të mbillej me tërshërë. Këto fjalë i nxitën keqazi fshatarët. Javën
e shenjtë u mblodhën te Vasili.
-Po qe se ai ka harruar Zotin, po qe se vepron sipas qejfit, atëherë duhet ta vrasim
patjetër. Nuk do të jemi më pak fajtorë po të mos vepronim kështu si mendojmë. Erdhi edhe Pjetër Mikevi, një burrë i ndrojtur, të cilit si pëlqente të merrte pjesë në diskutime të tilla. Megjithatë, pasi dëgjoi deri në fund, tha:
-Vëllezërit e mi, ju po mendoni të bëni një mëkat të madh. Të zhdukësh një shpirt është gjë e rëndë. Është e lehtë ti marrësh shpirtin dikujt, por si mbetemi, pastaj, vetë ne? Ai vepron dhe bën keq? E keqja mbetet tek ai. Duhet ta durojmë vëllezërit e mi, duhet ta durojmë.
Vasili u shqetësua.
 Si the ti? Është mëkat të vrasësh një njeri? Sigurisht, ashtu është, por çnjeri pa?
Është krim të vrasësh një njeri, por jo një qen si ai! Vetë Zoti e thotë këtë. Duhet ti vrasim qentë e tërbuar, nëse na vjen keq për njerëzit. Po të mos e vrisnim, do të bënim një mëkat të rëndë. Ndryshe kushedi sa njerëzve do tu bënte keq ai! Dhe ne, po qe se duhet të paguajmë me kokën tonë, do të vuajmë për të tjerët të cilët do të na falënderojnë. Po nuk vendosëm të veprojmë, do tu bëjmë keq të gjithëve. Ti thua marrëzira, Mikev. Të punojmë gjatë festës së Krishtit! Po ti vetë sdo të shkosh
Mikev përgjigjet:
-E pse sdo të shkoja? Po të më dërgojnë për të punuar, do të shkoj. Sdo të punoj për vete, dhe Zoti do të dijë kujt tia ngarkojë mëkatin. Ne, duhet të kujtojmë gjithmonë, vetëm Atë. Sflas unë kështu, vëllezër. Nëse u dashka luftuar e keqja me të keqen, Zoti do ta kishte thënë këtë, përkundraziai thotë: po deshe ta zhdukësh të keqen, merre mbi vete. Sështë e vështirë të vrasësh një njeri, por gjaku i tij do të njollosë shpirtin tënd. Të vrasësh një njeri është si të përgjakësh shpirtin tënd. Ti pandeh se ke vrarë një njeri të keq, ti mendon se ke shkatërruar të keqen po pastaj të bie ndër mend se vuan nga një e keqe më e madhe. Duroje të keqen dhe ke për ta mundur atë.
Pas këtyre fjalëve fshatarët smorën më asnjë vendim. Mendimet ishin nga më të të ndryshmet. Disa mendonin si Vasili, të tjerët ishin me Petron dhe, për të mos mëkatuar, pëlqyen më tepër të duronin.
Të dielën e parë të javës së pashkëve fshatarëve iu lejua që të nderonin festën. Mbikëqyrësi, i shoqëruar nga pleqtë e fshatit, erdhi në mbrëmje për të njoftuar se kishte një urdhër që vinte nga shtëpia e padronit: Mihail Semenoviçi, qehajai, urdhëron që nesër të gjithë të dalin në punë.
Ai i ra kryq e tërthor gjithë fshatit, u bëri të ditur të gjithëve detyrimin që disa të punonin matanë bregut të lumit, të tjerët në tokat që ishin ndanë rrugës kryesore. Fshatarëve u erdhi plasje, por nuk guxuan të kundërshtonin. Të nesërmen nxorën parmendat jashtë dhe nisën të lërojnë tokat. Ranë kambanat. Të gjithë kremtojnë festën në kishë, kurse fshatarët vazhdojnë të lërojnë tokën.
Mihail Semenoviçi, qehajai, u çua mjaft vonë dhe bëri një shëtitje për tu hedhur një sy bujqve. Gruaja dhe e bija vejushë, (që kishte ardhur pikërisht për këto ditë feste) u veshën e u stolisën; njëri nga shërbëtorët bëri gati karrocën; shkuan në meshë. U kthyen; njëra nga shërbëtort përgatiti samovarin. Mbas pak u kthye edhe Mihail Semenoviç e sakaq të gjithë tok filluan të pinin çajin.
Qehajai ndezi pipën dhe thirri mbikëqyrësin.
-Pra! I vure fshatarët në punë?
-Po, Mihail Semenoviç.
-Shkuan të gjithë?
-Që të gjithë. I nisa vetë.
-I nise, i nise po, apo punojnë? Shko e u thuaj se unë do të vete ti shoh pasdite. Duhet që të lërojnë nga një hektar me thellësi të dyfishtë dhe të punojnë mirë. Po gjeta punë të bërëshkel e shko, do të punojnë edhe ditën e Pashkës.
Mbikëqyrësi po bëhej gati të largohej, kur Mihail Semenoviçi e thirri përsëri që ti thoshte edhe diçka tjetër, megjithëse ndihej i sikletosur e i lëkundur. Më në fund tha:
-Ja si është puna. Do dëgjosh me marifet çthonë për mua ata cubat. Cilët janë ata që kërcënojnë, çthonë; mi bëj të ditur të gjitha. I njoh unë ata cuba, sduan të punojnë ata, duan të rrinë shtrirë, të mos bëjnë asgjë. Duan të dehen e të festojnë, ja çduan dhe nuk mendojnë se po ti lënë zvarrë punët, do të jetë tepër vonë pastaj për tua dalë mbanë.
-Dëgjoi, pra, llomotitjet e tyre dhe mi kallëzo të gjitha ato që do të thonë. Më duhet ti di. Shko. Dhe mi trego të gjitha, ë!
Mbikëqyrësi u rrotullua, doli nga shtëpia, i hipi kalit dhe u nis fushave. Gruaja e qehajait që dëgjoi bisedën e bërë në mes mbikëqyrësit dhe të shoqit, iu afrua dhe iu lut të tregohej më zemërbutë me fshatarët. Ishte një grua e ëmbël dhe zemërmirë. Kur mundte, ajo e qetësonte të shoqin dhe mbante anën e fshatarëve. Iu afrua të shoqit dhe, me të lutura, i tha:
-Mihailka, miku im, ditën e madhe, me rastin e festës së Zotit Tonë, mos bëj mëkat dhe të lutem në emër të Krishtit, mos i nxirr fshatarët në punë.
Mihaili sua vuri veshin fare fjalëve të gruas dhe ia dha të qeshurit para turinjve të saj.
 Si duket, ka kohë që kanxhiku im si ka përkëdhelur më ato tulet e tua, prandaj dhe tregohesh kaq e guximshme. Stë takojnë ty këto gjëra.
-Mihailka, miku im, kam parë një ëndërr që lidhet me ty, një ëndërr të keqe. Dëgjomë, mos i detyro fshatarët të punojnë ditën e Pashkës.
-Ta tregoj unë ty, se, me sa shoh, ti mendon se meqë je ca e shëndoshë, kamxhiku
ska për të të lënë gjurmë. Hap sytë po të them!
Semenoviçi u tërbua, ia veshi me pipë buzëve së shoqes dhe e përzuri, duke e urdhëruar që të bënte gati drekën.
Mihail Semenoviçi hëngri një koke viçi, një derrkuce qumështi të pjekur, një supë makaronash me qumësht, piu ca raki mani dhe e mbylli me një tortë të sheqerosur. Pastaj thirri kuzhinieren dhe i dha urdhër që të këndonte, ndërsa ai vetë mori balalajkën dhe nisi të lëkundej.
Mihail Semenoviçi vazhdoi të kalonte mbasditen në qejfin e vet, duke bërtitur, duke i rënë balalajkës dhe duke u argëtuar me kuzhinieren. Sakaq mbikëqyrësi hyn, përshëndet dhe nis të tregojë ato që ka parë e dëgjuar në fusha.
-Mirë! Po a punojnë? Do ta mbarojnë detyrën e tyre?
-Kanë bërë më shumë se gjysmën.
-Brazdat janë hapur thellë?
-Po. Spashë asgjë të keqe. Me sa duket, kanë frikë.
-Toka punohet mirë?
-Shumë mirë, derdhet si pluhur.
Qehajai ndenji i heshtur për disa minuta.
-Po çthuhet për mua? Më shajnë?
Mbikëqyrësi vihet në siklet. Mihail Semenoviçi e urdhëron që të kallëzojë krejt të vërtetën:
-Fol pa frikë. Fjalët sjanë të tuat, por të tyret. Po më the të vërtetën do të të shpërblej, por, nëse më fsheh ndonjë gjë, do të të rrah me kamxhik. Eh! Katjushka, jepi një gotë raki që ti hapet squpi.
Kuzhinieria shkon të marrë rakinë dhe ia vë mbikqyrësit përpara. Ai e pi me një frymë, fshin mjekrën: Të dalë ku të dalë,  mendon  sështë faji im nëse ata nuk flasin mirë për të. Do të them të vërtetën sepse ai atë do.
Dhe fillon:
-Po, mërmërisin, Mihail Semenoviç, flasin nën zë.
-Po çfarë thonë? Fol.
-Thonë se ju nuk besoni te Zoti.
Qehajai ia shkrep të qeshurës.
-Kush e thotë këtë?
-Të gjithë. Thonë edhe se keni marrëdhënie me djallin.
Qehajai vazhdon të gajaset.
-Mirë pra, e mora vesh, por më trego më hollësisht për ato që interesojnë. Kush flet për mua? Çthotë Vasili?
Mbikëqyrësit si pëlqente të fliste keq për shokët, por kishte ditë që nuk ishte në marrëdhënie të mira me Vasilin.
-Vasili është ai që e ngre zërin më shumë se të tjerët.
-E çthotë? Fol, pra!
-Sma nxë goja- dhe, pas një mëdyshje, zbrazet.- Thotë se ju Mihail Semenoviç nuk do ti shpëtoni vdekjes së dhunshme.
-Ah, shumë mirë! Po çpret akoma ai? Përse smë vret? Mos i ka krahët tepër të shkurtër? Mirë, Vasil, do të takohemi bashkë. Po Tiska, ai qeni, flet edhe ai apo jo?
-Të gjithë flasin keq.
-Po çthonë?
-Sështë mirë ta përsëris.
-Pse sështë mirë? Hajt, bëhu trim! Fol.
-Thonë: Iu çaftë barku, iu çaftë dhe i dalçin gjithë rropullitë jashtë.
Mihail Semenoviç se mbajti dot veten dhe ia plasi së qeshurës.
-Do ta shohim se rropullitë e kujt do të dalin më parë. Kush e tha këtë? Tiska?
-Po, Mihail Semenoviç. Asnjë sflet mirë. të gjithë flasin keq dhe ju kërcënojnë.
-Mirë pra! Po Pjetër Mikevi çthotë? Më mallkon edhe ai leshkoja?
-Jo, Mihail Semenoviç, Pjetri nuk ju mallkon.
-Po çbën?
-Është i vetmi që sju mallkon. Është i çuditshëm. E shohin me habi, Mihail Semenoviç.
-Po, pse?
-Të gjithë fshatarët habiten me sjelljen e tij.
-Po çbën, pra?
-Është vërtet diçka e jashtëzakonshme. Kur unë iu afrova atij, ai kishte punuar më shumë se një hektar atje në shpat, pranë Turkinos. I vete pranë dhe dëgjoj që ai këndonte me një zë kaq të ëmbël, kaq të dashur dhe mbi parmendë shkëlqente diçka
-Çfarë?
-Diçka si një zjarr i vogël. I afrohem dhe shoh një qiri pesëkopekësh të vendosur mbi parmendë. Qiriri digjej dhe nuk e shuante as era. Ai shkundi parmendën, u hodh në brazdën tjetër dhe përsëri qiriri nuk u shua.
-Po çthoshte?
-Asgjë. Kur më pa, më uroi festën dhe ia mori sërish këngës.
-I fole?
-Jo. Disa fshatarë iu afruan atëherë dhe qeshën. Ah Ah!  thoshin,  Mikevi sdo të lutet kurrë. Mjaft që ti paguhet puna që ka bërë gjatë javës së pashkës.
-Po ai si u përgjigj?
-Tha vetëm një gjë: Paqe mbi tokë njerëzve me vullnet të mirë. Nisi përsëri të lëronte tokën, nguci kalin dhe vazhdoi të këndonte me zërin e tij të ëmbël. Dhe qiriri digjej vazhdimisht dhe nuk kurrsesi shuhej.
Qehajai nuk qeshi më. Ai uli balalajkën, e la kokën ti binte mbi gjoks dhe u zhyt në botën e vet. Mbeti kështu i kredhur në mendime për pak kohë dhe, pasi u dha leje kuzhinieres dhe mbikëqyrësit të largoheshin, u hodh mbi krevat dhe filloi të dëneste me ngashërim.
E shoqja iu afrua ti fliste. Ai nuk përgjigjej; shqiptoi vetëm:
-Ai më mundi, tani është radha ime.
-Shko,  tha e shoqja,  shko e u thuaj fshatarëve që ta lenë punën dhe do të të kalojë. Edhe herë të tjera ke bërë të këqija, po kurrë nuk të ka kapur një frikë e tillë. Pse trembesh tani?
-Humba,  përgjigjet.  Ai më mundi.
E shoqja ia ktheu:
-Ti përsërit gjithmonë të njëjtën gjë: Ai më mundi! Ai më mundi! Shko, urdhëroi fshatarët që të lenë punën dhe gjithçka do të vejë mirë. Shko. Po të shaloj kalin. U suall kali dhe e shoqja e qehajait e bindi të shoqin që të shkonte në fushë dhe tu
thoshte fshatarëve të linin punën. Mihail Semenoviçi hipi në kalë dhe u nis drejt fushës. Kaloi gardhin, një grua i hapi portën e oborrit dhe ai përshkoi fshatin. Me të parë qeha-janë, të gjithë njerëzit dredhonin rrugën dhe fshiheshin, kush në oborrin e vet, kush në kopshtin e tij, kush në ndonjë qoshe.
Qehajai përshkoi kështu gjithë fshatin dhe arriti te dera e një shtëpie. Dera ishte e mbyllur dhe ai smundi ta hapte duke qenë mbi kalë. Thirri që të vinin tia hapnin, por su duk askush. Atëherë zbriti, e hapi vetë dhe mori të hipte sërish mbi shalë. Vuri këmbën në yzengji dhe, ndërsa hidhte këmbën tjetër mbi shalën e kalit, kafsha u tremb sapo pa një derr dhe u përplas pas portës. Qehajai ishte i rëndë. Shala u anua dhe ai shkoi e u përplas pas portës. Atje ndodhej një shufër hekuri e mprehtë, më e lartë se të tjerat; ai u përplas tamam te kjo shufër hekuri, e cila i çau barkun dhe ra përtokë.
Fshatarët po ktheheshin nga puna. Disa kuaj ndjenë erën e gjakut dhe spranuan të kalonin aty pranë të vrarit. Fshatarët e panë dhe dalluan Mihail Semenoviçin të shtrirë në kurriz, me duart e kryqëzuara, me sy të akullt, me rropullitë që i vareshin jashtë, i larë i tëri në gjakun e tij, një gjak që as toka nuk e thithte. Fshatarët, të tmerruar, i drejtuan kuajt nga ana tjetër e rrugës. Vetëm Pjetër Mikevi zbriti nga kali, iu afrua qehajait dhe, duke e parë ashtu të vdekur, ia mbylli sytë. I ndihmuar nga djali i tij, rregulloi një karrocë, vuri mbi të kufomën dhe e çoi në shtëpinë e agait. Ky i fundit, duke dëgjuar gjithë historinë, i liroi fshatarët nga puna angari.
Dhe fshatarët kuptuan atëherë se jo në hakmarrjen, por në butësinë qëndron plotfuqishmëria e Zotit.

----------


## Askusho

*LEON TOLSTOI* 

*Shqipëroi Albana Ndoni*


*
MËSHIRA E IVAN AKSINOFIT*



Në qytetin e Vladimirit, jetonte një tregtar i ri, i quajtur Ivan Dimitriç Aksinof. Ai kishte dy dyqane dhe një shtëpi të vetën. Aksinofi ishte një djalosh simpatik, me flokë të çelët e kaçurrela. Plot gaz dhe shumë i pasionuar pas kitarës. Kur ishte fare i ri, kishte pas qenë shumë i dhënë pas pijes. Bëhej shumë poterexhi kur e tepronte me gotën, por pas martesës, hoqi dorë, përveçse ndonjë rasti tek tuk, më të rrallë. Një verë, Aksinofi do të shkonte në panairin Nizhni. Tek po përshëndetej me njerëzit e shtëpisë, e shoqja i tha: - Ivan Dimitriç, mos u nis sot, se të kam parë keq në ëndërr! Aksinofi qeshi: - Ke frikë se, kur të arrij në panair, do shkoj të bëj ahengje ti kështu? - Nuk e di nga se kam frikë. Di vetëm që kam parë një ëndërr të keqe. Të pashë sikur u ktheve nga qyteti dhe, kur hoqe kapelën, koka të qe bërë e bardhë fare. - iu përgjigj gruaja. Aksinofi qeshi prapë. - Shenjë fati është, - tha mes të qeshurës. - Ke për ta parë, po nuk e shita gjithë mallin e po nuk iu solla plot peshqeshe nga panairi. Në këto e sipër, i tha mirë u pafshim familjes së tij dhe u nis. Kishte bërë gjysmën e udhës, kur u takua me një tregtar që e njihte. U rregulluan në të njëjtin han për të kaluar natën. Pinë çaj së bashku, e më pas, shkuan të flinin, secili në dhomat pranë njëra-tjetrës. Nuk ishte zakon i Aksinofit të ngrihej vonë dhe, duke dashur të udhëtonte me fresk, zgjoi karrocierin e tij dhe i tha të mprihte kuajt. Pastaj, shkoi te hanxhiu, që jetonte në një kasolle pas hanit, pagoi shpenzimet e veta dhe vazhdoi udhëtimin. Kishte bërë rreth njëzetë e pesë milje, të thuash, kur ndaloi për të ushqyer kuajt. Sa mori pak frymë përpara bujtinës, pastaj hyri në hajat dhe, pasi kërkoi t i ngrohnin samovarin, nxori kitarën e zuri të luante në të. Papritur, një trojka me zilka që bënin tëngër - trëngër, ndaloi dhe prej saj, zbriti e u shfaq, një oficer i ndjekur nga dy ushtarakë. Ai erdhi tek Aksinofi dhe zuri ta pyesë kush ishte dhe nga vinte. Aksinofi, ndërsa u përgjigjej pyetjeve të tij, u kujtua dhe i tha: - Mos dëshiron të pish një çaj me mua? Por oficeri këmbënguli me breshërinë e pyetjeve të veta: - Ku e kalove natën e shkuar? Ishe vetëm, apo me ndonjë shok tregtar? A e pe tregtarin në mengjes? Pse u largove nga hani, përpara se të zbardhte dita? Aksinofi vrau mendjen pse po i bëheshin gjithë këto pyetje. Por prapë rrëfeu me hollësi gjithë çkishte ndodhur, pastaj nuk iu durua e pyeti edhe ai: - Pse po më pyet kaq shumë, sikur të isha një hajdut zullumqar? Unë po udhëtoj për punët e mia të tregtisë, çjanë gjithë këto pyetje?! Atëherë oficeri, pasi thirri afër edhe ushtarakët e tij, i tha: - Unë jam oficer policie i kësaj krahine dhe po të pyes, sepse tregtari me të cilin ti kalove mbrëmjen dje, u gjet me fyt të prerë. Duhet të kontrollojmë gjërat e tua. Dhe hynë në bujtinë. Të tre, ushtarakët dhe oficeri i policisë, hapën dhe kontrolluan plaçkat e Aksinofit. Papritur, oficeri, nga njëra prej trastave, nxori një thikë, duke thirrur: - E kujt është kjo thikë? Aksinofi ngriti sytë dhe kur pa një thikë të gjakosur, të sapo nxjerrë nga trasta e tij, u tmerrua. - Si është e mundur që paska gjak në këtë thikë? u ngërdhesh oficeri. Aksinofi u përpoq të përgjigjej, po nuk mundi të nxirrte asnjë fjalë, vetëm belbëzoi: - Unë unë nuk e dinuk është e imja. Atëherë oficeri i policisë, tha pa e zgjatur fare: - Këtë mëngjes tregtari u gjet me gurmaz të prerë. Ti je i vetmi njeri që e ke bërë. Dera e hanit ishte e kyçur nga brenda dhe nuk kishte njeri tjetër. Ja ku është edhe thika e gjakosur në trastën tënde! Surrati e sjellja të tradhëtojnë. Ndaj, tani më thuaj si e vrare dhe sa para i vodhe! Aksinofi u betua që nuk e kishte bërë ai, që nuk e kishte parë më tregtarin, pasi kishin pirë çajin bashkë, që ai nuk kishte para të tjera, përveç tetë mijë rublave të veta, që ajo thikë nuk ishte e tija... Por zëri i dilte i dobët, fytyra i kishte humbur ngjyrën dhe ai dridhej nga frika si një fajtor i vërtetë. Oficeri urdhëroi ushtarakët ta lidhnin Aksinofin dhe ta hidhnin në karrocë. Tek po i lidhnin këmbët dhe po e përplasnin në karrocë, Aksinofi e lëshoi veten dhe qau. Paratë dhe malli iu morën, atë e dërgua në qytetin më të afërt, ku edhe e burgosën. Në Vladimir u bënë hetime rreth karakterit të tij. Tregtarët dhe banorët e tjerë të atij qyteti, thanë se dikur ai kishte qenë pijanik dhe e kalonte kohën kot, por ama ishte një njeri shpirtmirë. Pastaj u bë gjyqi; Aksinofi u akuzua për vrasjen e tregtarit nga Riazani dhe për vjedhjen e njëzetë mijë rublave. E shoqja e tij, ishte e dëshpëruar e gjora dhe nuk po dinte çfar të besonte. Femijët ishin të vegjël. Më i vogli, ishte foshnjë në gji. Fatzeza, pa çpa, mori me vete femijët dhe shkoi u sistemua, shkel e shko, në qytetin ku i shoqi ishte burgosur. Në fillim nuk e lejuan ta takonte, por pas shumë të luturash, ajo mori lejen nga zyrtarët dhe, më në fund, u gjend te burgu ku dergjej Aksinofi. Kur e pa të shoqin të veshur me rrobat e burgut, të lidhur me zinxhirë, të mbyllur tok me njerëz të hurit e të litarit, së shkretës i ra të fikët dhe nuk u përmend për një goxha kohë. Si erdhi në vete, i mbështolli fëmijët pas shtatit dhe u ul afër të shoqit. I tregoi për ndodhjet e shtëpisë dhe pastaj e pyeti për atë që i kishte bërë vaki atij. Dhe i ziu, i tha asaj gjithçka dinte dhe vetë. - Çdo bëjmë tani? - hoqi me zemër e shkreta grua. - Duhet ti shkruajmë Carit, ti lutemi që të mos lejojë ti ndodhë gjëmë e tillë, një njeriu të pafajshëm. E shoqja i tha se ia kishte dërguar një letër Carit, por nuk ja kishte vënë njeri veshin. Aksinofi uli sytë pa folur dot asnjë fjalë. Mu atë kohë, gruaja vazhdoi: - Nuk doli pa gjë ajo ëndrra që pashë me flokët e tu të zbardhur. Të kujtohet? Nuk duhet të ishe nisur atë ditë... Dhe pas një-çikë: - Vanja, shpirt, thuaji gruas tënde të vërtetën; nuk ishe ti ai që e bëre? - foli duke kaluar gishtat e saj nëpër flokët e tij. - Pra, edhe ti dyshon tek unë! - pothuajse psherëtiu Aksinofi dhe, duke fshehur fytyrën në duar, zuri të qante. Mu atë minutë, një ushtarak erdhi i tha të shoqes dhe fëmijëve, se koha aq ishte, se duhej të largoheshin dhe Aksinofi, i tha lamtumirë familjes së tij për herë të fundit. Me të mbetur vetëm, fatziu mendoi edhe një herë ato që ishin thënë dhe, kur iu kujtua që edhe e shoqja, dyshonte për të, tha me vete: - Me sa duket, vetëm Zoti mund ta dijë të vërtetën, vetëm Atij mund ti drejtohem, vetëm mëshira e Tij në bëftë punë! Dhe nuk shkroi më letra, hoqi dorë nga çdo shpresë dhe rrinte e i lutej vetëm Zotit. Aksinofi u dënua me rrahje dhe u dërgua në miniera. U rrah vënçe me kamxhik dhe kur iu shëruan plagët e kërbaçit, e degëdisën për në Siberi, me të dënuar të tjerë. Për njëzetë e gjashtë vjetë, Aksinofi hoqi pikën e zezë në Siberi. Flokët iu zbardhën si dëbora dhe mjekra iu zgjat, iu hollua dhe iu thinj. Iu shua gjithë gëzimi; ishte bërë si bihut, aty ndalonte, aty ecte ngadalë, fliste pak, dhe kurrë nuk qeshte, por lutej shpesh. Në burg mësoi të bënte këpucë dhe fitoi ca para, me të cilat bleu Jetët e të Shenjtëve. Shfletonte në libër kur kishte dritë të mjaftueshme në birucë; të dielave në kishën e burgut lexonte mësimet dhe këndonte në kor, sepse zërin e kishte ende të mirë. Autoritetet e burgut, e pëlqenin Aksinofin për urtësinë e tij dhe shokët në vuajtje, e respektonin; ata e quanin Gjyshi ose I Shenjti. Kur donin tiu bënin ankesa autoriteteve të burgut, për ndonjë pakënaqësi, gjithmonë zgjidhnin Aksinofin si përfaqësuesin e tyre; dhe kur kishte sherre mes të burgosurve, ai ua sheshonte gjërat dhe ua gjykonte çështjet. Nuk i vinte asnjë lajm prej shtëpisë dhe Aksinofi, as nuk e dinte nëse e shoqja dhe fëmijët, ishin ende gjallë. Një ditë, erdhi në burg një grup i ri të dënuarish. Në mbrëmje, të burgosurit e vjetër, u mblodhën rreth të rinjve dhe zunë ti pyesnin se nga çqytet e fshat vinin dhe përse ishin dënuar. Aksinofi ishte ulur edhe ai, pranë të sapoardhurve dhe vetëm dëgjonte, me një ndjenjë pikëllimi, ato që thuheshin. Një prej të dënuarve të ardhur rishtaz, një burrë i gjatë dhe i fortë, rreth të gjashtëdhjetave, me një mjekër të shkurtër e të thinjur, po u tregonte të tjerëve se pse ishte dënuar. - Epo, miq - po thoshte ai - unë vetëm se mora një kalë që ishte lidhur në një sajë, u arrestova dhe u akuzova për vjedhje. U thashë që kalin e mora vetëm që të shkoja më shpejt në shtëpi dhe pastaj do ta lëshoja, për më tepër që karrocieri ishte një mik i ngushtë imi. Kështu iu thashë. Jo, - më thanë, - ti e vodhe! Por se si dhe se ku e vodha, ata nuk ishin në gjendje ta thonin. Taniunë vërtetë kisha bërë një zullum dhe e drejta e donte të isha këtu brenda, ku e ku më përpara, por në atë kohë, nuk mundën të më gjenin. Kurse tani, më rrasën këtu për hiçgjë. Eh Janë gënjeshtra këto që thashë, kam qenë në Siberi më përpara, por nuk qëndrova gjatë. - Prej nga je? - se kush e pyeti. - Nga Vladimiri. Familja ime është nga ai qytet. Emrin e kam Makar, por më thërrasin edhe Semioniç. Aksinofi ngriti kokën. - Më thuaj Semioniç, a njeh ndonjë prej tregtarëve Aksinof në Vladimir? A janë ende gjallë ata? - e pyeti me ndrojë. - I njoh the? Sigurisht që po. Aksinofët janë të pasur, edhe pse i ati i tyre është në Siberi. Një mëkatar si ne, me sa duket. Po ti, o Gjysh, si ke përfunduar këtu? Aksinofit nuk i pëlqente të fliste për fatkeqësinë e tij. Psherëtiu dhe tha: - Kam njëzetë e gjashtë vjet në burg, për mëkatet e mia. - Ç far mëkatesh? - u bë kurioz Makar Semioniç. Por Aksinofi vetëm sa tha: - Epo, epodo ta kem pasur hak, me sa duket! Nuk do kishte folur më, por shokët e tij i thanë të sapoardhurit, se si kishte përfunduar Aksionofi në Siberi; se si dikush kishte vrarë një tregtar, kishte futur një thikë mes plaçkave të Aksinofit dhe, i gjori, kishte shkuar si qeni në vresht. Me të dëgjuar këtë, Makar Semioniçi pa nga Aksinofi, përplasi pëllëmbën pas gjurit dhe thirri: - Po kjo është e mrekullueshme! Vërtetë e mrekullueshme! Po sa qenke plakur, mor Gjysh! E pyetën pse u befasua kaq shumë dhe ku e kishte parë ai Aksinofin më përpara, por Makar Semioniçi nuk u përgjigj. Ai vetëm tha: - Është e mrekullueshme vërtet, se si u takuam këtu, djema! Ama këto fjalë, e bënë të mendohej Aksinofin. Mos vallë ky njeri e dinte se kush e kishte vrarë tregtarin? Ndaj tha: - Semioniç, ti mbase ke dëgjuar rreth asaj që ndodhi atëherë, ose, ku i dihet, më ke parë diku edhe më përpara? - E si të mos dëgjoja? Bota është mbytur me thashetheme. Por ka kaluar shumë kohë dhe nuk më kujtohet mirë thashethemi i atëhershëm. - Mbase e ke dëgjuar se kush e vrau tregtarin - insistoi Aksinofi. Makar Semioniçi qeshi dhe tha: - Duhet të ketë qenë ai që iu gjet thika në trastë. Nëse ndonjë tjetër e fshehu thikën ai nuk është një hajdut derisa e kapën thotë një fjalë e urtë. E si mund të të fusë tjetri, një thikë në trastën tënde, kur ti e ke nën kokë? Do zgjoheshe patjetër. Aksinofi e dëgjoi çtha dhe u ndje shumë i sigurt se para syve, kishte vrasësin e tregtarit. U ngrit dhe iku. Atë natë, Aksinofi nuk vuri gjumë në sy. Ndihej tmerrësisht i trishtuar dhe çnuk i shkoi nëpër mend. Pamja e së shoqes, ashtu siç ishte ditën që u ndanë për të shkuar në panair. Iu bë sikur të ishte aty; sikur ngriti kokën dhe sytë nga ai, ai dëgjoi të folurën dhe të qeshurën e saj. Pastaj pa fëmijët, të dy të vegjël, siç ishin atëherë, njeri i veshur me një mantel të vogël dhe tjetri, në gjirin e së ëmës. Pastaj ju kujtua vetja, ashtu si kishte pas qenë, i ri dhe i gëzuar. Ju kujtua se si ishte ulur të luante kitarën në hajatin e bujtinës kur e arrestuan dhe se sa pa halle kishte qenë dikur... Me mendje pa vendin ku e kishin rrahur, xhelatin dhe njerëzit që rrinin përreth; zinxhirët, të dënuarit, gjithë njëzetë e gjashtë vitet e jetës së tij në burg dhe rrënimin e tij kur as ia priste mendja. Gjithë kjo, e trishtoi kaq shumë, sa që ishte gati tia hiqte vetes. - Dhe e gjitha, per shkak të atij maskarai! - gati hoqi me shpirt Aksinofi. Urrejtja kundër Makar Semioniçit iu ndje kaq e madhe, sa ndjeu të fortë shtysën për hakmarrjen, çka se kjo mund ti kushtonte shtrenjtë atij vetë. Vazhdoi të përsëriste lutje gjatë gjithë natës, por nuk qe e mundur të gjente qetësi. Tërë ditën nuk iu afrua fare Makar Semioniçit, as që ia hodhi sytë. Kaluan dy javë kështu. Aksinofi nuk mund të mbyllte sy netëve dhe ishte aq keq, sa nuk dinte nga tia mbante. Një natë, ndërsa po ecte nëpër burg, vuri re copa dheu, që dilnin nga poshtë njërit prej krevatëve ku flinin të burgosurit. Mbajti këmbët për të parë çfar ishte. Papritur, Makar Simioniçi doli zvarrë së poshtmi krevatit dhe pa Aksinofin si me frikë. Aksinofi u përpoq të kalonte pa u vënë re, por Makari i kapi krahun dhe i tregoi se kishte gërrmuar një vrimë poshtë murit dhe e fshihte dheun, duke e futur në çizmet e tij të larta. E zbrazte çdo ditë, kur të burgosurit shkonin në punë. - Vetëm rri urtë, plakush dhe do të marr edhe ty, kur tia mbath vetë. Nëse do flasësh, ata kanë për të më ngordhur në dru, por më përpara, unë ty kam për të ta marrë shpirtin, ta dish. Aksinofi u drodh nga inati, duke parë armikun e tij mu përpara hundës. - Nuk kam qejf të arratisem, ndaj dhe ti, ske pse të më vrasësh; më ke vrarë një herë shumë kohë më parë! Do shoh e do bëj, si të urdhërojë Zoti. - tha dhe i shtyu dorën Makar Simioniçit. Të nesërmen, kur të burgosurit u nxorën për në punë, ushtarët shoqërues, vunë re se disa prej të dënuarve, zbraznin copa dheu nga çizmet e tyre. Burgu u kontrollua dhe tuneli u gjet. Drejtori erdhi dhe i pyeti të gjithë të burgosurit, për të mësuar se kush e kishte gërmuar gropën. Të gjithë e mohuan të qenurit në dijeni të saj. Ata që e dinin, nuk mund ta tradhëtonin Makar Semioniçin, duke e pasur të qartë se do dënohej me rrahje për vdekje. Në fund, drejtori u kthye nga Aksinofi, të cilin e njihte për njeri të mirë dhe i tha: - Ti je plak që të besojmë, në emër të Zotit, më thuaj, kush e gërmoi gropën? Maker Semioniçi qëndronte pa çarë kokën, duke parë drejtorin dhe rrallë i hidhte sytë nga Aksinofi. Duart dhe buzët e Aksinofit u drodhën dhe, për një copë herë, nuk mundi të fliste. Vetëm bluante me vete; - e pse ta mbroj, atë që më shkatërroi jetën? Le të paguajë për atë që kam vuajtur unë. Nëse tregoj, ata do ta rrahin për vdekje dhe, çështë më keq akoma, unë mbase dyshoj gabimisht tek ai. Le që, në fund të fundit, çtë mirë do të kem unë nga gjithë kjo histori?. - Hë, plakush, - këmbënguli drejtori, - na thuaj të vërtetën. Kush gërmoi poshtë murit? Aksinofi hodhi sytë nga Makar Semioniçi dhe tha: - Nuk mundem, shkëlqesia juaj. Nuk është vullneti i Zotit, që unë të tregoj. Bëni çtë doni me mua, jam në dorën tuaj. Sado që drejtori u përpoq, Aksinofi nuk foli më dhe kështu çështja u mbyll. Natën që pasoi, kur Aksinofi ishte shtrirë e bërë gati për gjumë, dikush u afrua me qetësi dhe iu ul në shtrat. Ai pa nëpër errësirë dhe njohu Makarin. - Çdo tjetër prej meje? - e pyeti. - Pse erdhe këtu? Makar Semioniçi qëndronte i heshtur përfund shtratit. Ndaj Aksinofi u ngrit ndenjur: - Çfar do? Largohu, ose do thërras rojen! Makar Semioniçi u përkul mbi Aksinofin dhe pëshpëriti: - Ivan Dimitriç, më fal! - Perse? - mezi pyeti Aksinofi. - Isha unë, ai që e vrava tregtarin dhe e fsheha thikën në gjërat e tua. Doja të të vrisja edhe ty, por dëgjova zhurmë jashtë, ndaj e fsheha thikën në trastën tënde dhe u hodha nga dritarja. Aksinofi rrinte i heshtur e nuk dinte çtë thoshte. Makar Semioniçi shkau nga krevati dhe u gjunjëzua në shesh. - Ivan Dimitriç, - tha ai, - më fal! Për dashurinë e Zotit, më fal! Do tregoj që e vrava unë tregtarin dhe ti do lirohesh e do kthehesh në shtëpi. - Kollaj për ty të flasësh, - tha Aksinofi, - Po unë kam vuajtur njëzetë e gjashtë vjetë për shkakun tënd. E ku mund të shkoj tani?! Gruaja ime ka vdekur dhe fëmijët më kanë harruar. Nuk kam ku të mbytem Makar Semioniçi nuk u ngrit, por filloi të përplaste kokën në dysheme. - Ivan Dimitriç, më fal! - lebetitej - Kur më rrahën me kamxhik, nuk ishte kaq e vështirë të duroja, sa çështë tani, që të kam ty përpara syve. E prapë, ti pate mëshirë për mua, nuk tregove. Për hir të Krishtit , më fal, si maskara që jam! Dhe filloi të dëneste. Kur e pa në atë gjendje, filloi te qante edhe Aksinofi. - Zoti do të të falë, - pëshpëriti si në lutje - Ka të ngjarë që unë jam njëqind herë më i lig se ty Dhe nga këto fjalë, zemrën e ndjeu më të lehtë e malli për shtëpinë, sikur iu largua. Nuk kishte më dëshirë të dilte nga burgu, dëshironte vetëm ti afrohej ora e vdekjes. Pavarësisht atyre që i tha Aksinofi, Makar Semioniç e rrëfeu fajin e tij. Vetëm se, kur i erdhi urdhri për lirim, Aksinofi kishte vdekur...

----------


## Fleur Blanche

- Më lejoni tiu pyes, - i tha  jeni mason?
- Po, bëj pjesë në vëllazërinë e frank-masonëve, - tha udhëtari, duke e shikuar në sy Pjerin, përherë e më thellë.   Në emër të tyre si edhe nga ana ime, ju jap dorën si vëlla.
- Kam frikë, - tha Pjeri me buzë në gaz e duke u lëkundur midis besimit që i frymëzonte masoni dhe prirjes që kish për ti quajtur gjepura ato që besonin ata  kam frikë se jemi shumë larg njëri tjetrit, se botëkuptimi im është aq i kundërt me atë tuajin, sa nuk do të mundim kurrë të kuptohemi e të merremi vesh.
- E di botëkuptimin tuaj, - tha masoni, - dhe ky botëkuptim për të cilin flisni e që iu duket fryt i punës suaj intelektuale, është botëkuptimi i shumicës së njerëzve, është fryti uniform i krenarisë, i përtacisë e i padijes. Më falni, zoti im, po të mos iu njihja nuk do shtroja bisedë me ju. Botëkuptimi juaj është një gabim i hidhur.
- Po unë, nga ana ime, mund të mendoj fare mirë se jeni ju në gabim, - ia ktheu Pjeri me një buzëqeshje të ndrojtur.
- Unë nuk do të goxoj kurrë të them se e njoh të vërtetën  tha masoni, duke e çuditur perherë e më shumë Pjerin me saktësinë dhe forcën e fjalëve të tia.  Fill i vetëm, njeriu nuk e arrin dot kurrë të vërtetën, gur gur bëhet kalaja, vetëm me pjesëmarrjen e të gjithëve, me mijëra breza, nga i pari ynë Adami e gjer në kohën tonë, ngrihet ai tempull që duhet të jetë shtëpia e denjë e Të Madhit Zot, - tha masoni e mbylli sytë.
- Dua tiu them, se nuk besoj, nuk... besoj në Zotin, - foli Pjeri me keqardhje e gjyç, duke ndjerë nevojën që të thosh të vërtetën.
Masoni e vështroi me vëmendje dhe qeshi pa zë siç do të qeshte një kamës i madh, që ka miliona, nga fjalët e një të vobekti i cili i qahej se skish ku të gjente pesë rubla të shkreta që do ta bënin të lumtur.
- Po ju nuk e njihni, zoti im, - tha masoni.  Ju smund ta njihni. Ju nuk e njihni e prandaj jeni fatkeq.
-  Po, po fatkeq jam, - pohoi Pjeri, - po çmund të bëj?
-  Ju nuk e njihni, zoti im, dhe prandaj jeni shumë fatkeq. Ju nuk e njihni, po Ai nuk është këtu, Ai është në mua, Ai është në fjalët e mia, është në ty  e gjer në fjalët e një sakrilegje që sapo nxore nga goja, - tha masoni me një zë të rreptë që i dridhej. 
Heshti dhe psherëtiu, duke dashur siç dukej ta shtronte gjakun.
-	Sikur Ai të mos ishte, - tha me zë të ulët, - ne nuk do flisnim për Të, zoti im. Për çfarë, për Kë folëm? Kë mohove ti?  tha befas me një autoritet e rreptësi entuziaste në zërin e tij.  Kush e shpiku nëqoftëse nuk është? Pse lindi në mendjen tënde pandehma se na ekzistoka një qënie e tillë e pakuptueshme. Përse ti dhe gjithë njerëzit keni marrë me mend ekzistencën e një qënie të tillë të papërfytyrueshme, të një qënieje të plotfuqishme, të përjetshme e të pakufishme në të gjitha cilësitë e saja?...
E preu fjalën dhe heshti një copë herë të mirë. Pjeri as mundte as donte ta prishte këtë heshtje.
-	Zoti ekziston, po është shumë e vështirë që ta kuptosh, - zuri prapë të fliste masoni; tani nuk shikonte Pjerin në fytyrë, po vështronte drejt përpara tij, duke shfletuar fletët e librit me duart e plakura, që i dridheshin e që si rrinin rehat nga tronditja e brendshme që ndjente.  Sikur Ai, për të cilin flasim, të ish njeri dhe ti të dyshoje për ekzistencën e tij, unë do të ta sillja këtë njeri, do ta merrja për dore e do të ta tregoja. Po si të mundja unë, mortar i mjerë, ti tregoj tërë gjithpushtetin, tërë amëshimin, tërë Hirin e Tij atij që është i verbër, apo atij që mbyll sytë të mos E shohë, të mos E kuptojë, e të mos shohë e të mos kuptojë sa i ulët, sa i ndyrë e sa i gabuar është vetë? Kush je ti? Çfarë je ti? Kujton se je i urtë se munde të nxjerrësh nga goja ato fjalë sakrilegje, - tha me një buzëqeshje të hidhur e përçmonjëse, - po je më budalla e më lolo nga një çilimi që, duke lojtur me pjesët e një sahati të fabrikuar me mjeshtëri, do të guxonte të thosh se nuk beson në sahatçinë që e ka bërë, mbasi nuk e kupton përse është bërë ky sahat. Është vështirë ta njohësh... Shekuj me rradhë, nga i pari ynë Adami e gjer në ditët tona, ne përpiqemi ta fitojmë këtë njohje dhe jemi larg, larg nga qëllimi ynë sa qielli me dhenë, po në paaftësinë tonë për ta kuptuar ne shohim vetëm dobësinë tonë dhe madhështinë e Tij

Pjeri, duke e shikuar masonin në fytyrë, me zemër të ndrydhur e me sy të shkëlqyer, e dëgjonte pa ia prerë fjalën, dhe nuk e pyeste, po besonte me gjithë shpirt në ato që i thosh ky njeri i huaj. A mos po i mbushej mendja nga arsyetimet e shëndosha të frank-masonit? Mos vallë e bënin për vete intonacionet e ngrohta të zërit të oratorit, që herë dridhej nga mallëngjimi e herë këputej si i mbytur nga lotët e brendshëm, të zërit që e prekte mu në zemër, e rrëmbente dhe e nanuriste si të ish fëmijë? Mos e hipnotizonte ai vështrim ku vetëtinte flaka e një bindjeje të sinqertë? Mos e tronditnin kjo paqe e kulluar shpirtërore, kjo qartësi dhe vendosmëri prej apostulli, aq më fort se formonin një kontrast të përsosur me atoninë e vet morale dhe shkretëtirën e dëshpëruar të shpirtit të tij? Sido që të ishte, dëshironte me mish e me shpirt që të besonte, dhe besonte, zemra i freskohej nga një ndjenjë paqeje të lumur, i dukej sikur shkrifërohej, sikur përtërihej, sikur kthehej sërish në jetë.
-	Zotin nuk e njohim dot me mendje, vetëm jeta na bën që ta kuptojmë, - tha masoni.
-	Nuk kuptoj, - u përgjigj Pjeri, duke ndjerë i tmerruar se në shpirtin e tij po çonte krye sërish dyshimi. Kish frikë se mos vallë e bindnin arsyetimet e dobëta e të errëta të bashkëfolësit të vet. Trembej se vallë u besonte e mos e plakoste dyshimi.  Nuk kuptoj, - tha, - si bëhet që mendja njerëzore të mos arrijë dot ta njohë Zotin?!
Masoni iu përgjigj me buzëqeshjen e tij të ëmbël prej babai të dhembshur: 
-	Urtësia më e lartë dhe e vërteta është ai ajo vesa qiellore, si një lëng i kulluar e i dlirë që duam ta marrim në veten tonë. A mundem unë ta shtie këtë lëng të dlirë në një vazo të papastër dhe të gjykoj mbi dlirësinë e tij? Vetëm me pastrimin e brendshëm të vetvetes mund ta shpie në një farë dlirësie vesën qiellore që kam marrë në veten time.
-	Po, po, kështu është, - pohoi me zë Pjeri
-	Urtësia më e lartë nuk mbështetet vetëm në arsyen, dhe as shkencat profane si fizika, kimia, historia dhe degët e tjera të dijes njerëzore. Urtësia njerëzore është Një. Urtësia më e lartë, ka vetëm një shkencë, shkencën e Gjithësisë, shkencën që shpjegon Krijimin dhe vendin që zë njeriu aty. Për ti bërë vend në veten tonë kësaj shkence është e domosdoshme të pastrojmë e të përtërijmë unin tonë të brendshëm, dhe prandaj, para se të dimë, duhet të besojmë dhe të perfeksionohemi. Dhe për tia arritur këtyre qëllimeve është vënë në shpirtin tonë ajo dritë e Zoitit që quhet ndërgjegje.
-	Po, po, - tha Pjeri, i bindur plotësisht.
-	Vështro me sytë e shpirtit unin tënd të brendshëm dhe pyete veten në je i kënaqur nga vetvetja. Ku ke arritur me ndihmën e arsyes vetëm? Kush je ti? Jeni i ri, jeni i pasur, jeni i mençur, i mësuar, zoti im. Me tërë këto të mira që iu janë dhënë, çfarë keni bërë? A jeni të kënaqur nga vetja dhe jeta juaj?



_* (Pjesë e përzgjedhur nga "Lufta dhe Paqja", vëllimi 2.)_

----------

